# The Odin Thread



## Rob Fisher

I know there is a plethora of new bottom fed atties appearing for the REO's and another one that is creating some interest on ECF is the Odin - RDA - Bottom Feeder




They are now available on the Loki Labs web site for $69.00. I'm gonna get me one of dem...


----------



## Paulie

oooh i see they available now! i need to think about this cause i love my cyclones lol


----------



## Yiannaki

I have gone ahead and made this thread a "sticky" seeing as they will be available for local purchase very soon 

Plus we need a quick way to share our builds, seek advice and chat about the odin


----------



## TylerD

The Odin will not work nice with a Reo mini. The button is too close to the atty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MurderDoll

As per @Andre's request. 

Using a dual ugly coil. 
26g kanthal 
2mm ID

Excuse the shoddy shoddy. Stills in test phase with the arty.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> As per @Andre's request.
> 
> Using a dual ugly coil.
> 26g kanthal
> 2mm ID
> 
> Excuse the shoddy shoddy. Stills in test phase with the arty.
> 
> View attachment 14351


Thanks. And your impression so far?


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Thanks. And your impression so far?




So far fantastic! 

Flavour comes through really well. Even at full open slots, you can taste the flavours. Obviously a bit muted due to the mass air flow. But the cloud production is huge! 

Closing it up it's easy to find the sweet spot between perfect draw and Flavour. 
Can easily switch between a mouth to lung and straight to lung hit without having to loosen caps and adjust. You just turn the cap. (A nice change from the atomic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Coiled the Odin today and have been vaping on it since 11am 

I will be sharing some thoughts after I've lived with it for a few days


----------



## Al3x

Ooo I can't wait to receive mine from @JakesSA hopefully he will send it out soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Al3x said:


> Ooo I can't wait to receive mine from @JakesSA hopefully he will send it out soon


Reodin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Coiled the Odin today and have been vaping on it since 11am
> 
> I will be sharing some thoughts after I've lived with it for a few days



@Yiannaki , are you mainly doing lung hits?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki , are you mainly doing lung hits?


I did try a few mouth to lung hits with the Odin. You can close off the airflow a lot if you prefer a tighter draw. 

For the most part though, I have cranked it wide open and have been doing lung hits  (on my 12mg liquid of course)


----------



## Yiannaki

So here is my new coil for the Odin.

I'm not usually a fan of dual coils (mine never seem to work out as well as other dual setups I've tried.) 

Determined to get the dual coil right, the result was this:

26g (dual coil)
2.5mm ID
9 Wraps
0.43 Ω
Rayon Wick

The coils take a second to really get going but when they do, they mean serious business.

This setup is very intense for the morning!   But... The flavour is excellent. (Vs the 26g, 1.4mm id, 8 wrap single coil I pulled off)

I'll be heading out for the day with it and see how things go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Yiannaki nice build! looks awesome if you would like i can drop some 24g vapowire for you to test? Its what the real men use hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> @Yiannaki nice build! looks awesome if you would like i can drop some 24g vapowire for you to test? Its what the real men use hahaha


I would love some  Thanks paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great coiling @Yiannaki . Looking forward to your impressions after the day out. Cannot wait to get mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Yiannaki those are some good looking coil. Very neatly done. I tried 0.4ohm dual coil yesterday as well and it was just too hot for me. And that's with 6mg nic. Enjoy bud


----------



## Paulie

I just picked this up from @Yiannaki (tnks bro) and thanks (@JakesSA ) for this! 







Here some pics of the clone and the authentic to see the difference.

The clone is on the left and the authentic on the right. I will build the same build and compare the 2 with 2 juices i am familiar with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Oki i have coiled and wicked her up and am vaping on the clone with the same build, wick, reo and nanas cream. So far initial reactions are great as i dont seem to notice a difference in the flavour its just as great as my authentic! I will use it for 2 more days and then give my final feedback.

Also mine fired after i gave her a tight squeeze onto the 510 but at least it worked!


Here are some pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'll just leave this here











@capetocuba 's odin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Mini odin review incoming  gathering all my notes and thoughts to share

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @capetocuba 's odin


Wow, that is on the pitchblack side! How is the vape?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Wow, that is on the pitchblack side! How is the vape?


A touch warm but its good. Not an all day vape.


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> I just picked this up from @Yiannaki (tnks bro) and thanks (@JakesSA ) for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some pics of the clone and the authentic to see the difference.
> 
> The clone is on the left and the authentic on the right. I will build the same build and compare the 2 with 2 juices i am familiar with.



Thanks for sharing your views @paulph201 
Sounds promising!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So before i get into the meat of things 

Here are some tech specs i pulled off the Loki Lab website about the Odin (which apply to the clone as well): For those who aren't familiar with the device

- 22mm with AFC (Only 2 air holes in Cap)
- Designed for Single or dual coil.
- Unique base for simpler building. (Negative terminal wire trap)
- Designed with AFC using just 2 main pieces, air holes are 4.2mm x 1.7mm with rounded corners

** Please note that all my thoughts and experiences are based off the Odin clone i received from Vapeclub and not the original from Loki Labs.

I'm going to try my best to make this review as short as possible 

*Design* : 

- Being a 22mm dripped the Odin is guilty of the O word which all Reonauts aren't very fond of, Overhang! Strangely enough, even though its a wide atty, its not particularly tall. Initially i was not too keen on the idea of this and since receiving it, i actually really like the way it looks on the reo

- Even though the Odin is a 22mm RDA, its chamber is not as large as one would think. This is because a fair portion of the base is solid and the top cap is not that tall.

- There are no fancy airflow mechanisms to the Odin, just two cyclops slits which can easily be adjusted by sliding the top cap to suit your vaping style. I enjoyed having the ability to quickly adjust the airflow (as opposed to the Atomic, which requires you to unscrew the top piece a little, shift the base piece and move the ring accordingly)

- I found the Odin surprisingly easy to build on. The wire wrap negative terminals are a breeze to use. I personally found the Cyclone extremely frustrating for dual coil builds. In addition to this i also found that I had a lot of space to work in with regard to the placement of the coil as well as the size and length.

*Flavour & Vapor Production:
*
Let me open this section up by stating that to date, my favourite RDA in terms of flavour is the Atomic (clone), with the Cyclone AFC in second place. 

I sampled two juices in the Odin which i have vaped at length in both the Cyclone AFC as well as the Atomic in order for me to gauge how these taste in the Odin. The liquids used were Kiss the Ring and A Real Nightmare.

From the get go, the flavour from the Odin (at least to me) is easily better than the Cyclone. The flavours from the liquid were more pronounced and i was tasting nuances that i had not when vaping these liquids in the Cyclone AFC. The distinction of flavour versus the Atomic was not as obvious from the get go and it required a slight bit of experimentation. I found the ideal spot for my vaping style in terms of air flow and flavour with the airhole slit just under 3/4 of the way open. 

I did experiment with the airflow and I was incredibly impressed with the intensity of the flavour i was getting the the cyclops slits closed off to 3/4 of the way. The only thing i didn't like about this configuration was the draw was very tight. However, this would be perfect for those who like a tighter draw for mouth to lung hits.

The vapor production is superb and will most definitely satisfy those who love big clouds. Granted i was using high VG juices, but even with a fairly closed off airflow and mouth to lung hits, the vapor production was good.


*The Verdict:*

The Odin is a super bottom fed RDA and most definitely worthy of being put ontop of the reo. It is very user friendly for both single and dual coil builds. It is very versatile in terms of its airflow adjustment and can suit the needs of most vaping styles. It can definitely chuck the clouds, and most importantly, it is sublime in terms of flavour.

*Cons:*

- It may not be the device for die hard, standard air hole RM2 users
- Some people will not be able to live with the look/overhang
- On my Odin, i had to be careful when screwing down the positive post as over-tightening caused the post itself it to rotate. (I overcame this by screwing the 510 pin in the opposite direction to re-align it.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> So before i get into the meat of things
> 
> Here are some tech specs i pulled off the Loki Lab website about the Odin (which apply to the clone as well): For those who aren't familiar with the device
> 
> - 22mm with AFC (Only 2 air holes in Cap)
> - Designed for Single or dual coil.
> - Unique base for simpler building. (Negative terminal wire trap)
> - Designed with AFC using just 2 main pieces, air holes are 4.2mm x 1.7mm with rounded corners
> 
> ** Please note that all my thoughts and experiences are based off the Odin clone i received from Vapeclub and not the original from Loki Labs.
> 
> I'm going to try my best to make this review as short as possible
> 
> *Design* :
> 
> - Being a 22mm dripped the Odin is guilty of the O word which all Reonauts aren't very fond of, Overhang! Strangely enough, even though its a wide atty, its not particularly tall. Initially i was not too keen on the idea of this and since receiving it, i actually really like the way it looks on the reo
> 
> - Even though the Odin is a 22mm RDA, its chamber is not as large as one would think. This is because a fair portion of the base is solid and the top cap is not that tall.
> 
> - There are no fancy airflow mechanisms to the Odin, just two cyclops slits which can easily be adjusted by sliding the top cap to suit your vaping style. I enjoyed having the ability to quickly adjust the airflow (as opposed to the Atomic, which requires you to unscrew the top piece a little, shift the base piece and move the ring accordingly)
> 
> - I found the Odin surprisingly easy to build on. The wire wrap negative terminals are a breeze to use. I personally found the Cyclone extremely frustrating for dual coil builds. In addition to this i also found that I had a lot of space to work in with regard to the placement of the coil as well as the size and length.
> 
> *Flavour & Vapor Production:
> *
> Let me open this section up by stating that to date, my favourite RDA in terms of flavour is the Atomic (clone), with the Cyclone AFC in second place.
> 
> I sampled two juices in the Odin which i have vaped at length in both the Cyclone AFC as well as the Atomic in order for me to gauge how these taste in the Odin. The liquids used were Kiss the Ring and A Real Nightmare.
> 
> From the get go, the flavour from the Odin (at least to me) is easily better than the Cyclone. The flavours from the liquid were more pronounced and i was tasting nuances that i had not when vaping these liquids in the Cyclone AFC. The distinction of flavour versus the Atomic was not as obvious from the get go and it required a slight bit of experimentation. I found the ideal spot for my vaping style in terms of air flow and flavour with the airhole slit just under 3/4 of the way open.
> 
> I did experiment with the airflow and I was incredibly impressed with the intensity of the flavour i was getting the the cyclops slits closed off to 3/4 of the way. The only thing i didn't like about this configuration was the draw was very tight. However, this would be perfect for those who like a tighter draw for mouth to lung hits.
> 
> The vapor production is superb and will most definitely satisfy those who love big clouds. Granted i was using high VG juices, but even with a fairly closed off airflow and mouth to lung hits, the vapor production was good.
> 
> 
> *The Verdict:*
> 
> The Odin is a super bottom fed RDA and most definitely worthy of being put ontop of the reo. It is very user friendly for both single and dual coil builds. It is very versatile in terms of its airflow adjustment and can suit the needs of most vaping styles. It can definitely chuck the clouds, and most importantly, it is sublime in terms of flavour.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> - It may not be the device for die hard, standard air hole RM2 users
> - Some people will not be able to live with the look/overhang
> - On my Odin, i had to be careful when screwing down the positive post as over-tightening caused the post itself it to rotate. (I overcame this by screwing the 510 pin in the opposite direction to re-align it.)


Awesome review! Love it! Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Yiannaki 
Well written and well thought out
Super!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @capetocuba 's odin


all black. doubt anything else needs be said. stunner!


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> So before i get into the meat of things
> 
> Here are some tech specs i pulled off the Loki Lab website about the Odin (which apply to the clone as well): For those who aren't familiar with the device
> 
> - 22mm with AFC (Only 2 air holes in Cap)
> - Designed for Single or dual coil.
> - Unique base for simpler building. (Negative terminal wire trap)
> - Designed with AFC using just 2 main pieces, air holes are 4.2mm x 1.7mm with rounded corners
> 
> ** Please note that all my thoughts and experiences are based off the Odin clone i received from Vapeclub and not the original from Loki Labs.
> 
> I'm going to try my best to make this review as short as possible
> 
> *Design* :
> 
> - Being a 22mm dripped the Odin is guilty of the O word which all Reonauts aren't very fond of, Overhang! Strangely enough, even though its a wide atty, its not particularly tall. Initially i was not too keen on the idea of this and since receiving it, i actually really like the way it looks on the reo
> 
> - Even though the Odin is a 22mm RDA, its chamber is not as large as one would think. This is because a fair portion of the base is solid and the top cap is not that tall.
> 
> - There are no fancy airflow mechanisms to the Odin, just two cyclops slits which can easily be adjusted by sliding the top cap to suit your vaping style. I enjoyed having the ability to quickly adjust the airflow (as opposed to the Atomic, which requires you to unscrew the top piece a little, shift the base piece and move the ring accordingly)
> 
> - I found the Odin surprisingly easy to build on. The wire wrap negative terminals are a breeze to use. I personally found the Cyclone extremely frustrating for dual coil builds. In addition to this i also found that I had a lot of space to work in with regard to the placement of the coil as well as the size and length.
> 
> *Flavour & Vapor Production:
> *
> Let me open this section up by stating that to date, my favourite RDA in terms of flavour is the Atomic (clone), with the Cyclone AFC in second place.
> 
> I sampled two juices in the Odin which i have vaped at length in both the Cyclone AFC as well as the Atomic in order for me to gauge how these taste in the Odin. The liquids used were Kiss the Ring and A Real Nightmare.
> 
> From the get go, the flavour from the Odin (at least to me) is easily better than the Cyclone. The flavours from the liquid were more pronounced and i was tasting nuances that i had not when vaping these liquids in the Cyclone AFC. The distinction of flavour versus the Atomic was not as obvious from the get go and it required a slight bit of experimentation. I found the ideal spot for my vaping style in terms of air flow and flavour with the airhole slit just under 3/4 of the way open.
> 
> I did experiment with the airflow and I was incredibly impressed with the intensity of the flavour i was getting the the cyclops slits closed off to 3/4 of the way. The only thing i didn't like about this configuration was the draw was very tight. However, this would be perfect for those who like a tighter draw for mouth to lung hits.
> 
> The vapor production is superb and will most definitely satisfy those who love big clouds. Granted i was using high VG juices, but even with a fairly closed off airflow and mouth to lung hits, the vapor production was good.
> 
> 
> *The Verdict:*
> 
> The Odin is a super bottom fed RDA and most definitely worthy of being put ontop of the reo. It is very user friendly for both single and dual coil builds. It is very versatile in terms of its airflow adjustment and can suit the needs of most vaping styles. It can definitely chuck the clouds, and most importantly, it is sublime in terms of flavour.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> - It may not be the device for die hard, standard air hole RM2 users
> - Some people will not be able to live with the look/overhang
> - On my Odin, i had to be careful when screwing down the positive post as over-tightening caused the post itself it to rotate. (I overcame this by screwing the 510 pin in the opposite direction to re-align it.)



super review. loads of details. very well constructed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> So before i get into the meat of things
> 
> Here are some tech specs i pulled off the Loki Lab website about the Odin (which apply to the clone as well): For those who aren't familiar with the device
> 
> - 22mm with AFC (Only 2 air holes in Cap)
> - Designed for Single or dual coil.
> - Unique base for simpler building. (Negative terminal wire trap)
> - Designed with AFC using just 2 main pieces, air holes are 4.2mm x 1.7mm with rounded corners
> 
> ** Please note that all my thoughts and experiences are based off the Odin clone i received from Vapeclub and not the original from Loki Labs.
> 
> I'm going to try my best to make this review as short as possible
> 
> *Design* :
> 
> - Being a 22mm dripped the Odin is guilty of the O word which all Reonauts aren't very fond of, Overhang! Strangely enough, even though its a wide atty, its not particularly tall. Initially i was not too keen on the idea of this and since receiving it, i actually really like the way it looks on the reo
> 
> - Even though the Odin is a 22mm RDA, its chamber is not as large as one would think. This is because a fair portion of the base is solid and the top cap is not that tall.
> 
> - There are no fancy airflow mechanisms to the Odin, just two cyclops slits which can easily be adjusted by sliding the top cap to suit your vaping style. I enjoyed having the ability to quickly adjust the airflow (as opposed to the Atomic, which requires you to unscrew the top piece a little, shift the base piece and move the ring accordingly)
> 
> - I found the Odin surprisingly easy to build on. The wire wrap negative terminals are a breeze to use. I personally found the Cyclone extremely frustrating for dual coil builds. In addition to this i also found that I had a lot of space to work in with regard to the placement of the coil as well as the size and length.
> 
> *Flavour & Vapor Production:
> *
> Let me open this section up by stating that to date, my favourite RDA in terms of flavour is the Atomic (clone), with the Cyclone AFC in second place.
> 
> I sampled two juices in the Odin which i have vaped at length in both the Cyclone AFC as well as the Atomic in order for me to gauge how these taste in the Odin. The liquids used were Kiss the Ring and A Real Nightmare.
> 
> From the get go, the flavour from the Odin (at least to me) is easily better than the Cyclone. The flavours from the liquid were more pronounced and i was tasting nuances that i had not when vaping these liquids in the Cyclone AFC. The distinction of flavour versus the Atomic was not as obvious from the get go and it required a slight bit of experimentation. I found the ideal spot for my vaping style in terms of air flow and flavour with the airhole slit just under 3/4 of the way open.
> 
> I did experiment with the airflow and I was incredibly impressed with the intensity of the flavour i was getting the the cyclops slits closed off to 3/4 of the way. The only thing i didn't like about this configuration was the draw was very tight. However, this would be perfect for those who like a tighter draw for mouth to lung hits.
> 
> The vapor production is superb and will most definitely satisfy those who love big clouds. Granted i was using high VG juices, but even with a fairly closed off airflow and mouth to lung hits, the vapor production was good.
> 
> 
> *The Verdict:*
> 
> The Odin is a super bottom fed RDA and most definitely worthy of being put ontop of the reo. It is very user friendly for both single and dual coil builds. It is very versatile in terms of its airflow adjustment and can suit the needs of most vaping styles. It can definitely chuck the clouds, and most importantly, it is sublime in terms of flavour.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 
> - It may not be the device for die hard, standard air hole RM2 users
> - Some people will not be able to live with the look/overhang
> - On my Odin, i had to be careful when screwing down the positive post as over-tightening caused the post itself it to rotate. (I overcame this by screwing the 510 pin in the opposite direction to re-align it.)





Great Review man!
Im super glad you enjoying this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thanks guys, I'm really loving the Odin  , so much that i will be ordering a second

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks guys, I'm really loving the Odin  , so much that i will be ordering a second



That is informative @Yiannaki

Do you think the Atomics will be retired?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> That is informative @Yiannaki
> 
> Do you think the Atomics will be retired?



I don't think the Odin will work very well on the mini, so the mini will keep it's atomic  However, soon to arrive Pink LP Grand will most definitely be seen sporting an Odin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Very nice review @Yiannaki, if it wasn't for that overhang...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Very nice review @Yiannaki, if it wasn't for that overhang...



Thanks @Alex  

Yep, i think many will feel the same way as you do about the overhang. It's going to be a love or hate situation with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

If you liked it, then you should have put a beauty ring on it, oh oh oh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Built a new cool for Nanas cream. 

8 wrap
26g 
2mm ID

Love the Flavour these give. 





Then I also decided to give the drip tip a unique look. To differentiate from the others out there. 

Happy with how it came out. 
Now I'm contemplating on whether I should do the cap as well or not.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> Go for it.




Think I should? 

Just nervous I don't match the colours up nicely.


----------



## Alex

It's SS, you can always get it looking like new again. 


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Built a new cool for Nanas cream.
> 
> 8 wrap
> 26g
> 2mm ID
> 
> Love the Flavour these give.
> 
> View attachment 14592
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also decided to give the drip tip a unique look. To differentiate from the others out there.
> 
> Happy with how it came out.
> Now I'm contemplating on whether I should do the cap as well or not.
> 
> View attachment 14593


Ah, exactly the way I was thinking of positioning my coils once my Odin rocks up. What resistance is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Ah, exactly the way I was thinking of positioning my coils once my Odin rocks up. What resistance is that?



I used that same build first  it rocks in fact they all do but i think with ekowool it will be even better!


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Ah, exactly the way I was thinking of positioning my coils once my Odin rocks up. What resistance is that?


I'm not sure tbh. 

My ohm meter broke and I haven't had a chance to buy another one yet.


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> I'm not sure tbh.
> 
> My ohm meter broke and I haven't had a chance to buy another one yet.



The coil work on there bud is spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> The coil work on there bud is spot on!




Thanks man. Freehand ugly coil. Really enjoying them!


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks man. Freehand ugly coil. Really enjoying them!


No, cannot be an ugly coil, those wraps are touching?


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> No, cannot be an ugly coil, those wraps are touching?


Promise it is. 
It's just the angle of the photo that gives a different impression. 

Check the coil on the left, you can see the space between each coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Promise it is.
> It's just the angle of the photo that gives a different impression.
> 
> Check the coil on the left, you can see the space between each coil.


Ok, I believe you! But, please, for the future do not do it that neat, or if you do, do not call it an "ugly coil" rather a "spaced coil".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Ok, I believe you! But, please, for the future do not do it that neat, or if you do, do not call it an "ugly coil" rather a "spaced coil".




Lol. Ok. 

I will do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> It's SS, you can always get it looking like new again.
> 
> 
> via iphone


How do I revert it back to standard? 

Wanna redo my drip tip and try get the purple/blue colour.


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> How do I revert it back to standard?
> 
> Wanna redo my drip tip and try get the purple/blue colour.



What you do is use a Scotch-Brite pad and some elbow grease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> What you do is use a Scotch-Brite pad and some elbow grease.


Scotch-brite pad as in that green piece on the sponge you use to wash dishes?


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> Scotch-brite pad as in that green piece on the sponge you use to wash dishes?






Alternatively, just use some water sand paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> View attachment 14673
> 
> 
> Alternatively, just use some water sand paper.




Ah ok. Those. Lol. 

Wanna try save the writing on it. If I use sand paper it will take it off.


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> Ah ok. Those. Lol.
> 
> Wanna try save the writing on it. If I use sand paper it will take it off.



I have a SS ring that was torched a few months ago, just polished it back up no problem. The heat colour is only a few microns thick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> I have a SS ring that was torched a few months ago, just polished it back up no problem. The heat colour is only a few microns thick.




Thanks for the help. Will give it a try.


----------



## Yiannaki

Random Odin info: I can't get over how easy it is to build on the Odin. 

Dual coils are no hassle at all. This coming from someone who hated building them because they were a pain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks to @Alex for the advice.

I went ahead and redid the drip tip to darken it a bit so it would contrast against the cap. 

Then did the cap to a copper kinda colour. 

Quite chuffed with how it came out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Double posted.


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks to @Alex for the advice.
> 
> I went ahead and redid the drip tip to darken it a bit so it would contrast against the cap.
> 
> Then did the cap to a copper kinda colour.
> 
> Quite chuffed with how it came out.
> 
> View attachment 14876



Looks sick as tits.

If you're interested in doing the aluminium button. You need to keep it coated with olive oil while you heat it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Random Odin info: I can't get over how easy it is to build on the Odin.
> 
> Dual coils are no hassle at all. This coming from someone who hated building them because they were a pain.


i agree its a bliss to build plus you get such great rewards!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> Looks sick as tits.
> 
> If you're interested in doing the aluminium button. You need to keep it coated with olive oil while you heat it up.




Cool! Thanks for that! I was actually wondering how to go about doing that as well.


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> i agree its a bliss to build plus you get such great rewards!!


Now to whip out the 24g you gave me and give it a whirl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks to @Alex for the advice.
> 
> I went ahead and redid the drip tip to darken it a bit so it would contrast against the cap.
> 
> Then did the cap to a copper kinda colour.
> 
> Quite chuffed with how it came out.
> 
> View attachment 14876


That looks great dude!! 

Solid advice @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

Just got mine and put in a quickie 26g 8wrap 2.4id 
Flavour is outstanding draw is nice and airy now this was a good buy for my reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> Just got mine and put in a quickie 26g 8wrap 2.4id
> Flavour is outstanding draw is nice and airy now this was a good buy for my reo
> View attachment 14898
> View attachment 14899
> View attachment 14900
> View attachment 14901


Looking good. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, the Odin is worth the while for sure. Great flavour. Mine is 0.5 ohms, 8 wraps of 28g on a 1.5mm ID, wicked with 2mm ceramic. And agree, the easiest dual coils I have ever done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks to @Alex for the advice.
> 
> I went ahead and redid the drip tip to darken it a bit so it would contrast against the cap.
> 
> Then did the cap to a copper kinda colour.
> 
> Quite chuffed with how it came out.
> 
> View attachment 14876


Please excuse my ignorance.

I must have missed a post somewhere on this, but how did you get the Odin and tip to that color?


----------



## Alex

baksteen8168 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> I must have missed a post somewhere on this, but how did you get the Odin and tip to that color?



Heating the metal will change the colour, either with a blowtorch or an oven/stove etc.


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Yip, the Odin is worth the while for sure. Great flavour. Mine is 0.5 ohms, 8 wraps of 28g on a 1.5mm ID, wicked with 2mm ceramic. And agree, the easiest dual coils I have ever done.


Ahh i missed this lol! Nice build i was curious how she vaped on ceramic wick


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that I have discovered the AFC open lung hit with the Cyclops I may need to revisit the Odin again! 

I have been glued to the slit wide open on the Cyclops for 2 days solid now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Ahh i missed this lol! Nice build i was curious how she vaped on ceramic wick


Wicks and vapes like a dream. Airflow perfect for me - and sensitive, one can immediately feel when you adjust. No leaking so far.


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Wicks and vapes like a dream. Airflow perfect for me - and sensitive, one can immediately feel when you adjust. No leaking so far.



I was looking forward to you having this! i love this atty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that I have discovered the AFC open lung hit with the Cyclops I may need to revisit the Odin again!
> 
> I have been glued to the slit wide open on the Cyclops for 2 days solid now...


YES!!!!!!!

Rob i have 2 now i will send you one to test when you get back b4 u go and bye one bud


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> Rob i have 2 now i will send you one to test when you get back b4 u go and bye one bud



Thanks Paulie! I will test it at the Vape meet!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Paulie! I will test it at the Vape meet!


cool ! ill even do you a fresh build and wick so you can plug and play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that I have discovered the AFC open lung hit with the Cyclops I may need to revisit the Odin again!
> 
> I have been glued to the slit wide open on the Cyclops for 2 days solid now...


Maybe I am too hasty, but really enjoying the Odin. On par, if not better than the Cyclops on dual coils. The Odin is a breeze to dual coil too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Maybe I am too hasty, but really enjoying the Odin. On par, if not better than the Cyclops on dual coils. The Odin is a breeze to dual coil too.


I want you to try nanas cream in there when u do! Its really good


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> I want you to try nanas cream in there when u do! Its really good


Shall do, it is still steeping, but I do give it a testy eye every now and then. Vaping Bowden's Mate in it atm, excellent.


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Shall do, it is still steeping, but I do give it a testy eye every now and then. Vaping Bowden's Mate in it atm, excellent.


Lol it should be ready by now  glad u enjoying it!


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Maybe I am too hasty, but really enjoying the Odin. On par, if not better than the Cyclops on dual coils. The Odin is a breeze to dual coil too.


Yey! Glad you like it @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im getting my Bf Odin Monday morning im so excited. @Andre im using a dual coil in my Cyclops now and loving it. Why do you say dual is better in odin. The why i build my 0.5 ohm dual in cyclops it gives me a lot of flavor and a lot of Vapour. I get like 5-6 hits before i have to squeeze bottle again. Do you prefer the Odin over the Cyclops?


----------



## Paulie

VapeSnow said:


> Im getting my Bf Odin Monday morning im so excited. @Andre im using a dual coil in my Cyclops now and loving it. Why do you say dual is better in odin. The why i build my 0.5 ohm dual in cyclops it gives me a lot of flavor and a lot of Vapour. I get like 5-6 hits before i have to squeeze bottle again. Do you prefer the Odin over the Cyclops?



I would like to say from my point of view the folowing:

The Cyclops is great and i do like it alot but the odin is better based on the following:
The airiness of the Odin atty in my opinion is 100% perfect and makes it easy to do lung hits with large amount of flavour.
Very easy to build dual coils
Deeper juice well and hardly ever leaks.
flavour is the best i have every had from a atty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

paulph201 said:


> I would like to say from my point of view the folowing:
> 
> The Cyclops is great and i do like it alot but the odin is better based on the following:
> The airiness of the Odin atty in my opinion is 100% perfect and makes it easy to do lung hits with large amount of flavour.
> Very easy to build dual coils
> Deeper juice well and hardly ever leaks.
> flavour is the best i have every had from a atty!


If this is the case when i test mine on Monday i will be ordering another one for my second Reo im getting!


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Im getting my Bf Odin Monday morning im so excited. @Andre im using a dual coil in my Cyclops now and loving it. Why do you say dual is better in odin. The why i build my 0.5 ohm dual in cyclops it gives me a lot of flavor and a lot of Vapour. I get like 5-6 hits before i have to squeeze bottle again. Do you prefer the Odin over the Cyclops?


I am saying it is much easier to build duals in the Odin than in the Cyclops. Have just started vaping on the Odin, but my impressions so far is very positive. It might just lift the Cyclops off the throne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I am saying it is much easier to build duals in the Odin than in the Cyclops. Have just started vaping on the Odin, but my impressions so far is very positive. It might just lift the Cyclops off the throne.


Okay cool. Ill built it Monday and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Alex said:


> Heating the metal will change the colour, either with a blowtorch or an oven/stove etc.


Thanks @Alex - will try this on my Omega just for giggles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Maybe I am too hasty, but really enjoying the Odin. On par, if not better than the Cyclops on dual coils. The Odin is a breeze to dual coil too.



Impressed to see all the postive feedback on the Odin - I assume you have a clone from VapeClub @Andre?

Another question, what makes it a breeze to do dual coils on the Odin?
- is it that there's more space?
- is it the way the posts work?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Impressed to see all the postive feedback on the Odin - I assume you have a clone from VapeClub @Andre?
> 
> Another question, what makes it a breeze to do dual coils on the Odin?
> - is it that there's more space?
> - is it the way the posts work?



-The space to build is definitely a plus and it makes it far easier.

- Unlike the cyclone it's a 3 post design (which is a pain in the butt for dual coils on the 2 post design.)

-The wire trap design of the negative post does a great job of holding the coil in place so while you insert the next into the positive post, the already installed one doesn't move around.

-The wire trap is also very forgiving when you try and use the mandrel to center the coil to the airhole. So you can easily move the coil with the mandrel. 

- Lastly (my favourite part) while nudging the coil with the mandrel, the legs of the coil don't snap off!!  Nothing irritates me more than when this happens on other atties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Impressed to see all the postive feedback on the Odin - I assume you have a clone from VapeClub @Andre?
> 
> Another question, what makes it a breeze to do dual coils on the Odin?
> - is it that there's more space?
> - is it the way the posts work?


Yip, from VapeClub - bf modding done with compliments!
Just the way the posts and post screws are situated. You never feel the need for a third hand like with other dual coil atomizers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Lol it should be ready by now  glad u enjoying it!


So I had a go at Nana Cream. No doubt the most authentic ripe banana taste ever. Not overpowering. Not to sweet, Just perfect. For me the banana is the primary base note. Also get some other fruit and a slight cool on the exhale. Compared to Black Out City - very difficult, but for my taste I think I prefer BOC for the tingle on the tongue and little bit more pronounced coolness on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x

I must say that I am very impressed with this rda.
I usually swap out the rda as I go along during the day, but this has been on my reo since I received it, changed the coil out once and just changed the cotton on every bottle change. Though I have now gone back to vaping 4 reo 6ml bottles a day, filled a couple of mls below the top.
Flavour is absolutely great on this device. I have tried quite a few in this device now and it stands strong with almost all the variety I have, fruity, desert, creamy, menthol and tobacco.
Airflow is great for my style of vaping and can be easily changed with a twist of the topcap. Lung hits are easy and flavourful.
Coiling is a piece of cake, I was sceptical at first cause I prefer straight coils apposed to angled one's (Yes, the vape is different to me) but it is extremely easy to coil and the 45 degree coils are working wonders in this little thing. I have not ventured into different coil builds as yet, just enjoying it as is with a 26g 8wrap 2.4mm id, but will give it a change this evening. The post screws are very forgiving and makes coiling without postholes on the sides a breeze.
The overhang on the reo is something to get used to, but with the flavour production IMO it is worth it.
Drip tip that came with the RDA is awesome, suits the stumpy look and the bore is just right(I prefer wide bore drip tips) and amazingly I have not wanted to change it out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> I must say that I am very impressed with this rda.
> I usually swap out the rda as I go along during the day, but this has been on my reo since I received it, changed the coil out once and just changed the cotton on every bottle change. Though I have now gone back to vaping 4 reo 6ml bottles a day, filled a couple of mls below the top.
> Flavour is absolutely great on this device. I have tried quite a few in this device now and it stands strong with almost all the variety I have, fruity, desert, creamy, menthol and tobacco.
> Airflow is great for my style of vaping and can be easily changed with a twist of the topcap. Lung hits are easy and flavourful.
> Coiling is a piece of cake, I was sceptical at first cause I prefer straight coils apposed to angled one's (Yes, the vape is different to me) but it is extremely easy to coil and the 45 degree coils are working wonders in this little thing. I have not ventured into different coil builds as yet, just enjoying it as is with a 26g 8wrap 2.4mm id, but will give it a change this evening. The post screws are very forgiving and makes coiling without postholes on the sides a breeze.
> The overhang on the reo is something to get used to, but with the flavour production IMO it is worth it.
> Drip tip that came with the RDA is awesome, suits the stumpy look and the bore is just right(I prefer wide bore drip tips) and amazingly I have not wanted to change it out.


Thanks, I agree this an awesome atty on a Reo. Was amazed at how easy the dual coil build was. Have also kept the drip tip, just works on the Odin for me.


----------



## MurderDoll

Decided to try something different. 

Haven't experimented in a while. 

So what I did was instead of the coils laying horizontally across the air slit, I would have it laying parralel. 

Then I would put wick around the coil instead of through it. 

This is my results. 

I accidentally went for 6 wraps on each cool. Instead of my usual 8 when I'm doing dual coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Just got mine and have to say love love the look of it on the Reo. Turning the atty on the reo was a pain in the ass. It did not turn in like the cyclops buttery smooth. 

This Odin outshine the cyclops in all ways possible in my opinion. 

So sad to see a R400 atty is whipping my R1500 cyclops.


----------



## Paulie

VapeSnow said:


> Just got mine and have to say love love the look of it on the Reo. Turning the atty on the reo was a pain in the ass. It did not turn in like the cyclops buttery smooth.
> 
> This Odin outshine the cyclops in all ways possible in my opinion.
> 
> So sad to see a R400 atty is whipping my R1500 cyclops.


Glad you like it! but remember you have a clone Odin and and original cyclops.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Decided to try something different.
> 
> Haven't experimented in a while.
> 
> So what I did was instead of the coils laying horizontally across the air slit, I would have it laying parralel.
> 
> Then I would put wick around the coil instead of through it.
> 
> This is my results.
> 
> I accidentally went for 6 wraps on each cool. Instead of my usual 8 when I'm doing dual coils.
> 
> View attachment 15053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15054


And? How is the vape compared to the usual coils?


----------



## VapeSnow

paulph201 said:


> Glad you like it! but remember you have a clone Odin and and original cyclops.


Still i believe the real Odin retails in the USA for $69


----------



## Paulie

VapeSnow said:


> Still i believe the real Odin retails in the USA for $69


with shipping it costs around R1000 and with the drip tip almost 1200

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

paulph201 said:


> with shipping it costs around R1000 and with the drip tip almost 1200


Okay cool. I was so happy with the cyclops until i took a vape of the Odin. Anyway guys enjoy the Odin really awesome atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Okay cool. I was so happy with the cyclops until i took a vape of the Odin. Anyway guys enjoy the Odin really awesome atty.


I agree the Odin is great. We should get a vendor  to import some authentic ones at some stage. But I still love the Cyclops, much sexier for me than the Odin, also not as heavy and vapewise it is almost on par with the Odin. 
Am I imagining things or does the Odin deliver a more effective nicotine kick than other atomizers?


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> I agree the Odin is great. We should get a vendor  to import some authentic ones at some stage. But I still love the Cyclops, much sexier for me than the Odin, also not as heavy and vapewise it is almost on par with the Odin.
> Am I imagining things or does the Odin deliver a more effective nicotine kick than other atomizers?


i say its better to have both lol But yeah im on 3mg now on the odin as i feel 6mg to harsh for me!


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> i say its better to have both lol But yeah im on 3mg now on the odin as i feel 6mg to harsh for me!


Think I shall have try my 12 mg Bombies BOC on the Odin to compare with the 18 mg currently vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I agree the Odin is great. We should get a vendor  to import some authentic ones at some stage. But I still love the Cyclops, much sexier for me than the Odin, also not as heavy and vapewise it is almost on par with the Odin.
> Am I imagining things or does the Odin deliver a more effective nicotine kick than other atomizers?


I agree i would like a authentic one. Im aiming on getting myself another two reo's. One with another odin and one with my cyclops. 

This whole BF reo thing took me by surprise. I think this is the only mod ill be using from now on and THE VAPE QUALITY. 

Reo's hits like a train best mech ever. 

Okay to come back to the Odin- ill still test it for a few days and let you know if i find it giving a more nicotine kick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> I agree i would like a authentic one. Im aiming on getting myself another two reo's. One with another odin and one with my cyclops.
> 
> This whole BF reo thing took me by surprise. I think this is the only mod ill be using from now on and THE VAPE QUALITY.
> 
> Reo's hits like a train best mech ever.
> 
> Okay to come back to the Odin- ill still test it for a few days and let you know if i find it giving a more nicotine kick.


Yes, I totally agree. Reo was my first mod after spinner with mPT2, but after that I experimented with many - tube mech, high power VW, original Russian, Aqua, drippers, etc, but came back to the Reo every time. And I like what @johan would say - the Reo setup is KISS (keep it simple stupid).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> And? How is the vape compared to the usual coils?




I actually enjoy it. It heats up super quick. But that's because I'm using less wraps. So that doesn't count. 

The draw feels smoother if that makes any sense. I'll definitely be trying it out for a few days and see how it goes. But so far I'm enjoying it. 

Also on your throat hit question. 

I'm getting the same idea. It feels like the hit is a lot harder with the Odin. I've used numerous dual coil units on the Reo and this definitely hits the hardest. 
On some juices I've actually felt that 12mg is too nicotine heavy and think 6mg would work better. 

Glad to know I'm not going crazy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi does anybody else experience the same problem with their Odin. 

Ever time i lift the top cap their is a lot of juice around the base. 

I freaking hate this!!!!


----------



## Paulie

VapeSnow said:


> Hi does anybody else experience the same problem with their Odin.
> 
> Ever time i lift the top cap their is a lot of juice around the base.
> 
> I freaking hate this!!!!


From my experience you should use less wick and that wont happen


----------



## VapeSnow

paulph201 said:


> From my experience you should use less wick and that wont happen


Ill defiantly try that. Thx for the quick response. U rock!!!!


----------



## Paulie

VapeSnow said:


> Ill defiantly try that. Thx for the quick response. U rock!!!!


 No problem man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I actually enjoy it. It heats up super quick. But that's because I'm using less wraps. So that doesn't count.
> 
> The draw feels smoother if that makes any sense. I'll definitely be trying it out for a few days and see how it goes. But so far I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Also on your throat hit question.
> 
> I'm getting the same idea. It feels like the hit is a lot harder with the Odin. I've used numerous dual coil units on the Reo and this definitely hits the hardest.
> On some juices I've actually felt that 12mg is too nicotine heavy and think 6mg would work better.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not going crazy.


Thanks,


VapeSnow said:


> Hi does anybody else experience the same problem with their Odin.
> 
> Ever time i lift the top cap their is a lot of juice around the base.
> 
> I freaking hate this!!!!


I have not lifted the top cap since taking the picture below. Let me quickly check - some moisture above the o ring, but none below that and on the base. Did read on ECF that one should position the coils more away from the air holes (mine probably too close), but that was to prevent leaking through the air slits - maybe it will help for your problem as well. Agree that too much wicking can also be a problem. For Reos in general one should wick rather less than for drippers.


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have not lifted the top cap since taking the picture below. Let me quickly check - some moisture above the o ring, but none below that and on the base. Did read on ECF that one should position the coils more away from the air holes (mine probably too close), but that was to prevent leaking through the air slits - maybe it will help for your problem as well. Agree that too much wicking can also be a problem. For Reos in general one should wick rather less than for drippers.


Thx ill try that as well.


----------



## Yiannaki

Whipped out some 24g last night that @paulph201 was kind enough to give me a few weeks back.

Dual coil
24g
2.5mm ID
9 Wraps
0.33 Ω
Rayon Wick

Verdict?

Top notch for flavour! It's a warm and intense flavour. And for the cloud chasers, the vapour is crazy!

I find 1 second lung hits just right for this. It's a bit too hectic for a long, slow draw ( at least for me)

I really like this build! It's great to have in a secondary device that you can pick up, have 2 toots and feel content!

I find the flavour off this build slightly better than my 26g dual coil setup but the latter is better for an all day setup as it is a less intense vape.

Here's a pic of the build:






We have lift off :

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

That as perfect a built as is the general consensus on the ECF thread, @Yiannaki Tilted coils, not too close to the air slits to prevent leaking and just enough wicking material.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> That as perfect a built as is the general consensus on the ECF thread, @Yiannaki Tilted coils, not too close to the air slits to prevent leaking and just enough wicking material.



Thanks @Andre  Loving this atty!


----------



## MurderDoll

I think I found a new favorite coil. 

Triple twisted 28g. 
1.5mm ID 
6 wraps. 

Clouds are huge and Flavour is insane!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I think I found a new favorite coil.
> 
> Triple twisted 28g.
> 1.5mm ID
> 6 wraps.
> 
> Clouds are huge and Flavour is insane!
> 
> View attachment 15772
> 
> 
> View attachment 15773


Super coiling. Resistance? Looks like Rayon wicking?


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Super coiling. Resistance? Looks like Rayon wicking?




Thank you. 

Tbh, I don't know the resistance. My ohm meter broke in me and I haven't had the chance to replace it. 

Wicking is with Rayon. 

If I had to take a guess. I would say probably around 0.5 or 0.4 ohms.


----------



## Al3x

I'm just gonna put this here and all I can say wow
Parallel 26g and 22g sorry for the bad pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Had a go at my 2nd Odin. Vertical dual coils, 27g, 2.8 mm ID, 7 wraps each, 0.56 ohms, 3 mm ceramic wicks. Vaping CloudFlavour Bombies Black Out City - vapes like a dream.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Had a go at my 2nd Odin. Vertical dual coils, 27g, 2.8 mm ID, 7 wraps each, 0.56 ohms, 3 mm ceramic wicks. Vaping CloudFlavour Bombies Black Out City - vapes like a dream.


Would u say its better than standard?


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Would u say its better than standard?


Was pondering that question as I wrote that post. Too early to really say, will use if for some time and report.
My other build is a few posts up. It vapes great, but is prone to a bit of leaking if I do not pay attention. Will see on this one - did place the coils more away from the air slits to help prevent that. This one is a little bit more noisy than the first one. Taste, at least on par.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Had a go at my 2nd Odin. Vertical dual coils, 27g, 2.8 mm ID, 7 wraps each, 0.56 ohms, 3 mm ceramic wicks. Vaping CloudFlavour Bombies Black Out City - vapes like a dream.


Awesome looking build @Andre 

Please let us know how it compares to the other setup once you've spent enough time with it!

Are you finding the Odin to be better than the cyclone?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome looking build @Andre
> 
> Please let us know how it compares to the other setup once you've spent enough time with it!
> 
> Are you finding the Odin to be better than the cyclone?


Odin is easier to build. Otherwise on par with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

I need to get me one of these bad boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> I need to get me one of these bad boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely worth it.....ask @JakesSA when they will have stock again.


----------



## Yiannaki

Why is the Odin Thread so quiet  are the reodin owners just so content that they refrain from posting here as it will take up their odin time 

The Odin has me living around .3 ohms lately. 1 second pulls, intense, full bodied warm flavour and tons of vapor  #myhappyplace

PS @Andre don't forget to keep us posted on the vertical build


----------



## Silver

We clearly need more Odins available @Yiannaki !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> We clearly need more Odins available @Yiannaki !



i second that  with another grand on the way, i will be needing another odin to complete the reodin trio.


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki, what will be loaded in your Odin at the vape meet?
I am curious to try your best setup
Like a reversal of what happened when we met and you tried my Blackbird
Lol


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> PS @Andre don't forget to keep us posted on the vertical build










Horizontal, tilted coils, 0.5 ohms, 8 wraps of 28g on a 1.5mm ID, wicked with 2mm ceramic wicks







Vertical dual coils, 27g, 2.8 mm ID, 7 wraps each, 0.56 ohms, 3 mm ceramic wicks

*Build*: No 1 was easier to install and wick than 2. I struggle to get the coils of the bigger 2.8 mm ID as neat and as tight as on the 1.5 mm ID.
*Wicking*: No 2 wicks more effectively than 1. The shorter, thicker wicks of No 2 seems to hold more juice than the longer, thinner wicks of No 1. No residual juice in the wells with No 2. 
*Vaping*: Vaped Black Out City for some time on both. Difference in vape quality is so slight it is purely academic. Holding a knife to my throat, I would choose No 2.
*Leaking*: As a serial oversquonker leaks through the air holes of air flow control atomizers are the bane of my life. No doubt the positioning of the coils further away from the air slits on No 2 has led to much less leaking. The RM2 still the most leak proof atomizer I have ever used. Hoping the Darang atomizer with very unique air channels exiting at the top of the cap will solve this problem. One on its way to see if it can be modded to bottom feed.
*Conclusion*: Prefer No 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki, what will be loaded in your Odin at the vape meet?
> I am curious to try your best setup
> Like a reversal of what happened when we met and you tried my Blackbird
> Lol




How about i bring the Odin there with a fresh version of my ideal build and let you drip a juice you adore so that way you can gauge with a juice you are very familiar with? 

Option 2: i could load some of a real nightmare or KTR ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Horizontal, tilted coils, 0.5 ohms, 8 wraps of 28g on a 1.5mm ID, wicked with 2mm ceramic wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical dual coils, 27g, 2.8 mm ID, 7 wraps each, 0.56 ohms, 3 mm ceramic wicks
> 
> *Build*: No 1 was easier to install and wick than 2. I struggle to get the coils of the bigger 2.8 mm ID as neat and as tight as on the 1.5 mm ID.
> *Wicking*: No 2 wicks more effectively than 1. The shorter, thicker wicks of No 2 seems to hold more juice than the longer, thinner wicks of No 1. No residual juice in the wells with No 2.
> *Vaping*: Vaped Black Out City for some time on both. Difference in vape quality is so slight it is purely academic. Holding a knife to my throat, I would choose No 2.
> *Leaking*: As a serial oversquonker leaks through the air holes of air flow control atomizers are the bane of my life. No doubt the positioning of the coils further away from the air slits on No 2 has led to much less leaking. The RM2 still the most leak proof atomizer I have ever used. Hoping the Darang atomizer with very unique air channels exiting at the top of the cap will solve this problem. One on its way to see if it can be modded to bottom feed.
> *Conclusion*: Prefer No 2.




Thanks for the detailed feedback @Andre  

I will most certainly give this one a bash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> How about i bring the Odin there with a fresh version of my ideal build and let you drip a juice you adore so that way you can gauge with a juice you are very familiar with?
> 
> Option 2: i could load some of a real nightmare or KTR ?



Let me think about that @Yiannaki 
Thanks for the offer though. Will definitely be one of those options
I am tempted to drip my blackbird but the problem is its 18mg and I assume your odin is set up for a lung hit


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Let me think about that @Yiannaki
> Thanks for the offer though. Will definitely be one of those options
> I am tempted to drip my blackbird but the problem is its 18mg and I assume your odin is set up for a lung hit



This is true! Yes direct lung hit for sure, We could always close the cyclops slots for mouth to lung tho


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> This is true! Yes direct lung hit for sure, We could always close the cyclops slots for mouth to lung tho



Cyclops slots!?
I thought this is the Odin we talking about?
Or are you just referring to the slots affectionately as Cyclops slots


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Cyclops slots!?
> I thought this is the Odin we talking about?
> Or are you just referring to the slots affectionately as Cyclops slots



Just referring to the air hole sluts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Be careful @Yiannaki 

Bear in mind I am not a slutty loose goose vaper
I go for tightness and flavour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

As promised @Alex 

26g dual coil
2.5mm ID
9 Wraps
0.45Ω
Rayon Wick

I wrap the coil leg on the far post to give me more space for the wick on the left hand side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Brilliant!


----------



## Alex

Here's the Odin on my mini










via iphone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Here's the Odin on my mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via iphone



It looks epic with your McGyver button!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> As promised @Alex
> 
> 26g dual coil
> 2.5mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> 0.45Ω
> Rayon Wick
> 
> I wrap the coil leg on the far post to give me more space for the wick on the left hand side.


Thanks for sharing. That is a brilliant tip to use the far post - will do it that way next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here's the Odin on my mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via iphone


Yip, agree with @Yiannaki - much more balanced look with the smaller button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> Here's the Odin on my mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via iphone


It gives me some hope with my mini! Thanks @Alex ! Time for button modding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Yiannaki didnt win the coil comp at a vaoe meet for nothing! great idea!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Here's the Odin on my mini



That over hang is simply killing me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> It gives me some hope with my mini! Thanks @Alex ! Time for button modding!



No problem bro, I just clamped the button in my vise grip, and used my big file.


Rob Fisher said:


> That over hang is simply killing me!


Perhaps... but the vape is mind blowing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Best atty I've ever had!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Best atty I've ever had!


The Odin is amazing. Taking Reoville by storm. The Nuppin is now getting into wider circulation and also getting rave write ups.
The LP Reos have really opened up the atty world for us Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Just a quick note on this great device, I have one on my Reo mini (single coil, 26g 0.49ohm), and the other on the Reo Grand (dual coil, 28g, .5ohms)

These things are incredible for a bottom feed device like the Reo, and the reason is because there is very little excess liquid lying around in there to leak out. I used one of them for a day before it was transformed from an Odin, into a rOdint. And for me the BF version is simply the best thing I've ever used.

I want to thank @Rob Fisher and @paulph201 for bringing these to my attention, and to @JakesSA for the fantastic job in machining them for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Oh no @Alex

Now I want one even more!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Just a quick note on this great device, I have one on my Reo mini (single coil, 26g 0.49ohm), and the other on the Reo Grand (dual coil, 28g, .5ohms)
> 
> These things are incredible for a bottom feed device like the Reo, and the reason is because there is very little excess liquid lying around in there to leak out. I used one of them for a day before it was transformed from an Odin, into a rOdint. And for me the BF version is simply the best thing I've ever used.
> 
> I want to thank @Rob Fisher and @paulph201 for bringing these to my attention, and to @JakesSA for the fantastic job in machining them for me.



Thanks @Alex, glad to hear the good reports. Am looking forward to trying it out soon
I assume you are mainly using it in "lung hit mode"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex, glad to hear the good reports. Am looking forward to trying it out soon
> I assume you are mainly using it in "lung hit mode"?


I only do mouth to lung on mine. Very occasional lung hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi there guys of Odin... I can't get my Odin to fire on my Reo as the 510 is too short... What are your suggestions please?


----------



## Alex

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi there guys of Odin... I can't get my Odin to fire on my Reo as the 510 is too short... What are your suggestions please?


 post a picture or 3, and I can try to help you.


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex, glad to hear the good reports. Am looking forward to trying it out soon
> I assume you are mainly using it in "lung hit mode"?



Yes @Silver, much like you I was a mtl guy, but for the last few weeks I have been experimenting with Lung Hits exclusively. And it's been a wonderful experience, I discovered that the juice does indeed have flavour when inhaling directly into the lungs, and a TH as well. It's just different to MTL.

So much so, that I started enjoying the flavour a whole lot more. I figured there must be something to what all these guys are experiencing. And I get it now. It's added a whole new dimension to juices for me. And I won't be moving back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Alex thanks I'm at work will try and do it later when I get home.


----------



## Alex

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Alex thanks I'm at work will try and do it later when I get home.



Ok, from my experience. Both of my Odins screw in, and function normally on the mini and the grand. I continue to use the 1.5mm Reo O-ring as before, and they are just tightened down with a feather touch. I could probably do a further 180-270 degree turn before it got very tight. But that would just cause excess wear on the 510 rubber insulator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi there guys of Odin... I can't get my Odin to fire on my Reo as the 510 is too short... What are your suggestions please?


Are you using the rubber O-ring on when screwing down the Odin?

If so, this could be part of the cause. I don't use any O-rings for my Odins.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Are you using the rubber O-ring on when screwing down the Odin?
> 
> If so, this could be part of the cause. I don't use any O-rings for my Odins.



The new batch have longer pins according to @JakesSA


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Alex will give it another bash when I get home but was not making contact this morning when I tried. I slightly unscrewed the 510 pin but this made the post loose but did fire the coil.


----------



## Alex

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Alex will give it another bash when I get home but was not making contact this morning when I tried. I slightly unscrewed the 510 pin but this made the post loose but did fire the coil.



Does it read on the ohm meter?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Yes it does read on the meter @Alex


----------



## JakesSA

Just shout if you don't come right @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi @JakesSA and thanks... I will see what I can do when I get home and will let you know. Appreciate your concern.


----------



## Andre

Original bf Odins available again: http://lokilab.com/products/odin-rda-bottom-feeder

$69 for one. Shipping via USPS priority is $18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Original bf Odins available again: http://lokilab.com/products/odin-rda-bottom-feeder
> 
> $69 for one. Shipping via USPS priority is $18.


There are some sexy drip tips on the site too! 

After hearing @paulph201 mention that he has not noticed a difference between the clones and original. I don't think I'll be ordering an original anytime soon.

Thanks for the heads up @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@JakesSA Only way I can get the Odin to fire on the Reo is to loosen the positive screw then that makes the positive post loose.


----------



## Alex

My first go at a staged coil
26 & 28g, 2mm ID, 0.43ohm







via iphone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And? How is it for you @Alex?


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> And? How is it for you @Alex?



With a mix of 'nana cream and Black out City, the flavour is dense and full. I like it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> My first go at a staged coil
> 26 & 28g, 2mm ID, 0.43ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via iphone


That's a sexy coil @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

@Zeki Hilmi, did you come right with your Odin?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@JakesSA the only way I got it to work was to loosen the pin but unfortunately the post is loose.


----------



## JakesSA

@Zeki Hilmi, @VapeGrrl will courier you a set of spacers to resolve that. Just be very careful when you put it in and only use one. Hold the atomiser in a vice or have someone hold it for you, keep the copper screw in place with a screwdriver and then tighten from the centre pin (coil) side.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Ok @JakesSA thanks so much


----------



## Alex

I have discovered a serious problem with my Odin's.


My screen keeps disappearing every couple of minutes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> I have discovered a serious problem with my Odin's.
> 
> 
> My screen keeps disappearing every couple of minutes.



Didnt you know?

You have to wear Sunglasses with them otherwise you caint see anything and dont look cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I have discovered a serious problem with my Odin's.
> 
> 
> My screen keeps disappearing every couple of minutes.


I also seem to be having a similar problem  

except mine is the road infront of me while I drive. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

3 freshly wicked odins and 3 fresh batteries  

Life is good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Built a new coil design today which i discussed with Greg and it vapes amazing!!

2mm Id 24g 7 wraps with spacer

Super clouds and Flavour!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@paulph201 looks awesome... Maybe I will give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Built a new coil design today which i discussed with Greg and it vapes amazing!!
> 
> 2mm Id 24g 7 wraps with spacer
> 
> Super clouds and Flavour!!



Nice one!! Must try this next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Twisted 28g Vapowire
2mm Mandrel
0.41ohm
Rayon
*Mod*: Reo Mini
*Juice*: Swampjuice - Bombies...Agent P (85%) Bombies...'Nana cream/Vape Elixir...Qalactin hypermint (15%)
*Flavour*: Off the charts
*Clouds*: Heavy rain forecast for Benoni tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> View attachment 17860
> 
> Twisted 28g Vapowire
> 2mm Mandrel
> 0.41ohm
> Rayon
> *Mod*: Reo Mini
> *Juice*: Swampjuice - Bombies...Agent P (85%) Bombies...'Nana cream/Vape Elixir...Qalactin hypermint (15%)
> *Flavour*: Off the charts
> *Clouds*: Heavy rain forecast for Benoni tonight


Nice looking coil @Alex 

wow that is quite a swamp juice you have going there


----------



## Riaz

Do you guys find that with using more wick, the flavor diminishes a little?


----------



## MurderDoll

Twisted 26g consisting of 6 wraps. 
28g wrapped alongside it to ramp up the dual coils. This is 7 wraps. 
2mm ID. 

Heats up very quickly. Gives a warm vape with dense clouds and Flavour is retained due to the twised coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

To @Rob Fisher for reference

Odin on pdib





You can put that pill away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> To @Rob Fisher for reference
> 
> Odin on pdib
> 
> You can put that pill away



Ahhhhh OK maybe will try it again!


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Twisted 26g consisting of 6 wraps.
> 28g wrapped alongside it to ramp up the dual coils. This is 7 wraps.
> 2mm ID.
> 
> Heats up very quickly. Gives a warm vape with dense clouds and Flavour is retained due to the twised coils.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17972


Great coiling and super coil position imo - away from the air holes, which prevents the juice bridging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Great coiling and super coil position imo - away from the air holes, which prevents the juice bridging.


Thank you very much! 

I'm very chuffed with this setup. Gonna use it for a few days and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Felt adventurous with the Odin so I thought I would try something different. 

Dual vertical coil
24g
6 wraps
3.0mm ID
0.33 Ω
Rayon wick

Flavour is great. Nice and warm which is perfectly suited to the fog milk custard I have loaded in here.

The ramp up time is quick in comparison to my 9 wrap 24g build on a 2.0mm ID. So all I need is a 1 second lung hit on this and I'm satisfied 

will need some practice to beautify it tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Another experiment on the Odin 

It's a 26g "sleeper build" (got the wrapping idea from Rip Trippers)

So for those who don't know, it's a dual coil but it's made from a single strand of kanthal.

2.0mm ID
9 Wraps 
Rayon Wick
0.46Ω

Verdict? Flavour is superb, relatively cool, and very crisp! 

Having used 2.5 mm ID coils for quite some time, this 2.0mm ID gives a far more crisp flavour in comparison.

Another thing that I think many might like with this is the ramp up time of the coils. It's all one strand so the ramp up time is actually very quick on this.

The only con to this build is that it is a bit of a pita to wrap the second coil as you are wrapping in the very spot the coil is going to sit. So wrapping is a little tricky.

Here are some pics

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Another experiment on the Odin
> 
> It's a 26g "sleeper build" (got the wrapping idea from Rip Trippers)
> 
> So for those who don't know, it's a dual coil but it's made from a single strand of kanthal.
> 
> 2.0mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> Rayon Wick
> 0.46Ω
> 
> Verdict? Flavour is superb, relatively cool, and very crisp!
> 
> Having used 2.5 mm ID coils for quite some time, this 2.0mm ID gives a far more crisp flavour in comparison.
> 
> Another thing that I think many might like with this is the ramp up time of the coils. It's all one strand so the ramp up time is actually very quick on this.
> 
> The only con to this build is that it is a bit of a pita to wrap the second coil as you are wrapping in the very spot the coil is going to sit. So wrapping is a little tricky.
> 
> Here are some pics


Well you did an awesome job. Wrapping that second coil in situ - I would not even think of attempting that. Looks perfect to me, and you even have them slanted.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Well you did an awesome job. Wrapping that second coil in situ - I would not even think of attempting that. Looks perfect to me, and you even have them slanted.


Thanks @Andre  

This was the second one I did. The first I had to toss out because I snapped the leg while tightening down the positive post. 

It's certainly worth a try, I think you might like the results 

going to try something similar for @Silver when we have our Odin crash course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Nicely done @Yiannaki

Excellent coiling skills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> Another experiment on the Odin
> 
> It's a 26g "sleeper build" (got the wrapping idea from Rip Trippers)
> 
> So for those who don't know, it's a dual coil but it's made from a single strand of kanthal.
> 
> 2.0mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> Rayon Wick
> 0.46Ω
> 
> Verdict? Flavour is superb, relatively cool, and very crisp!
> 
> Having used 2.5 mm ID coils for quite some time, this 2.0mm ID gives a far more crisp flavour in comparison.
> 
> Another thing that I think many might like with this is the ramp up time of the coils. It's all one strand so the ramp up time is actually very quick on this.
> 
> The only con to this build is that it is a bit of a pita to wrap the second coil as you are wrapping in the very spot the coil is going to sit. So wrapping is a little tricky.
> 
> Here are some pics




Nice coiling there @Yiannaki. Looks epic

I had the same set up as that in my Plume Veil, also inspired by Rip and i must agree with you on the crispness of the flavour! Its fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> This was the second one I did. The first I had to toss out because I snapped the leg while tightening down the positive post.
> 
> It's certainly worth a try, I think you might like the results
> 
> going to try something similar for @Silver when we have our Odin crash course


Lol, not a chance in hell....not nearly patient enough. 
BTW, tried Frenilla on the reOdin, 0.5 ohm duals - wow, it has never tasted that good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Nicely done @Yiannaki
> 
> Excellent coiling skills
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, and congrats on the Coil Master award - just deserts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Ah, and congrats on the Coil Master award - just deserts.


Thanks @Andre




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

With all the Odin hype, I decided to take the plunge. Now, based on Jane's look, I am not sure if I should go for the Black or stainless steel. What do you guys think?


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> With all the Odin hype, I decided to take the plunge. Now, based on Jane's look, I am not sure if I should go for the Black or stainless steel. What do you guys think?


Black!


----------



## Alex

Stainless, and then polish it right up.


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> With all the Odin hype, I decided to take the plunge. Now, based on Jane's look, I am not sure if I should go for the Black or stainless steel. What do you guys think?
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/08/c0ef31841546a6439
> f00d2e484fb615d.jpg



Haven't seen the black in person. I think @JakesSA is the only one 

Judging by images of the black odin, it would look great on your reo, with a red drip tip to finish


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Haven't seen the black in person. I think @JakesSA is the only one
> 
> Judging by images of the black odin, it would look great on your reo, with a red drip tip to finish


I saw the pic on the site, and it looks really good imo.
I fully agree on the red drip tip, if I can only find one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Black Odin ordered and BF Conversion requested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

As they say, black is the new .. black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

The Odin rocks, good choice! I think the black one will look awesome. I haven't touched my reomizer since I got mine. Just put fresh coils in her.Dual 7 wrap 30g paracoils 2mm ID. Love this build, vapes like a dream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> The Odin rocks, good choice! I think the black one will look awesome. I haven't touched my reomizer since I got mine. Just put fresh coils in her.Dual 7 wrap 30g paracoils 2mm ID. Love this build, vapes like a dream.



The Odin rocks 

Nice build! 

What does the resistance come in at on that build?


----------



## WHITELABEL

Yiannaki said:


> The Odin rocks
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> What does the resistance come in at on that build?


0.4 and some change normally. Pretty much the lowest I can go on these batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> 0.4 and some change normally. Pretty much the lowest I can go on these batteries.


Need to give that build a try! Thanks for sharing man.

What is the ramp up time like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Plenty of surface area so tons of flavour and the ramp up time on the 30g is near instant, give it a try if you haven't already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

The only problem is the 30g is a PITA to work with. I have to straighten and torch it before I wrap, else it just comes apart when I'm tightening the screws.


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> Plenty of surface area so tons of flavour and the ramp up time on the 30g is near instant, give it a try if you haven't already.


I need to get some 30g 


Gambit said:


> The only problem is the 30g is a PITA to work with. I have to straighten and torch it before I wrap, else it just comes apart when I'm tightening the screws.


Sheesh. I can imagine. I think 28g is too springy too  

Try a 24g dual coil build. It's the hellenic build of choice in the Odin. Just ask @paulph201

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Calling @Alex to the Odin Thread. You've abandoned us since you got that nuppin!


----------



## WHITELABEL

Yiannaki said:


> I need to get some 30g
> 
> Sheesh. I can imagine. I think 28g is too springy too
> 
> Try a 24g dual coil build. It's the hellenic build of choice in the Odin. Just ask @paulph201


I tried 24g duals, but it had longer ramp up time and I find I get better flavour from the paracoils. I'm pretty much just using paracoils now in all my atties, they just have the best flavour for me.


----------



## Alex

28g works great for me, currently have a .4 build rocking here atm.


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> The Odin rocks, good choice! I think the black one will look awesome. I haven't touched my reomizer since I got mine. Just put fresh coils in her.Dual 7 wrap 30g paracoils 2mm ID. Love this build, vapes like a dream.


Wow, that is no mean feat. Think I going to send you an Odin to build for me.


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> I tried 24g duals, but it had longer ramp up time and I find I get better flavour from the paracoils. I'm pretty much just using paracoils now in all my atties, they just have the best flavour for me.


Have you got it set for lung hits or mouth to lung?


----------



## WHITELABEL

Yiannaki said:


> Have you got it set for lung hits or mouth to lung?


Lung hits, I can't really get the draw tight enough for me to mouth to lung on the Odin.


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> Lung hits, I can't really get the draw tight enough for me to mouth to lung on the Odin.



Aaah I see  just wanted to check!


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Calling @Alex to the Odin Thread. You've abandoned us since you got that nuppin!



I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 18992


Hahaha  
Touchè!


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 18992


Lol, I also have an Odin drip tip on my Nuppin - perfect for it.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Lol, I also have an Odin drip tip on my Nuppin - perfect for it.


Is it perhaps a signifier that it dethroned the Odin  and the drip tip is the crown?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Is it perhaps a signifier that it dethroned the Odin  and the drip tip is the crown?


Lol, no...will always have a place for the Odin. Still an awesome atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Lol, no...will always have a place for the Odin. Still an awesome atomizer.


Agreed! 

I wonder if we can expect any new bf rda from loki lab this year?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I wonder if we can expect any new bf rda from loki lab this year?


Not that I know of, but chances are that there could be a second Nuppin run.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Not that I know of, but chances are that there could be a second Nuppin run.


Music to my ears and a perfect accompaniment to something like a bottom fed flask

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

I was quite busy tonight, but decided to try the Odin in any case 
I am not getting the flavour I expected, but I also didn't look at any of the veteran coils and wicking in this thread, so I probably screwed it all up. I should stop being so impatient with these things 

28AWG Kanthal A1
6 wraps dual coils
0.6Ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Alex will give it another bash when I get home but was not making contact this morning when I tried. I slightly unscrewed the 510 pin but this made the post loose but did fire the coil.


I am having the same with my Odin


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> I was quite busy tonight, but decided to try the Odin in any case
> I am not getting the flavour I expected, but I also didn't look at any of the veteran coils and wicking in this thread, so I probably screwed it all up. I should stop being so impatient with these things
> 
> 28AWG Kanthal A1
> 6 wraps dual coils
> 0.6Ohm



Just some pointers that might help. 

- Try getting your coils slightly closer to the air slots.

- Angle the coils in such a way that the front part of it faces the air slot.

- Use the far negative post. This allows for more room for your wick and better control to move the coil into a good position. 

- In terms of coil height, I find that when looking at the side profile of the Odin, half of the coil is visible, and the other half is hidden ( I hope that makes sense? Lol it makes sense in my head right now but not sure what it will sleep like tomorrow when I read this again)

- Can't tell because of the picture but it seems as though you might have too much wick. Also the one side of the wick seems to be "squashed" and the wick is unevenly distributed along the length of the coil.

Granted this was all a bit rushed for you I would say that your setup looks great to get a decent result. 

Once you have some more time and get another setup going, let us know about your findings with the Odin.


----------



## JakesSA

LandyMan said:


> I am having the same with my Odin



I am quite surprised by this, the supplier sent me additional copper screws with this batch which have a few mm of additional thread so they were all fitted with the spacer/washer. Please see if yours is in place on the copper screw, maybe I skipped one? Please be careful with the copper screw though, don't over tighten it, it being hollow they can snap off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> Plenty of surface area so tons of flavour and the ramp up time on the 30g is near instant, give it a try if you haven't already.



Nice paracoils @Gambit 

I too am a big fan of paracoils in my RM2
Have used 30g for some time, but single of course, not dual like the Odin
I agree, great flavour and fast ramp up - also virtually no ramp down or afterburner

Only recently tried the same with 28g and also good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> I am quite surprised by this, the supplier sent me additional copper screws with this batch which have a few mm of additional thread so they were all fitted with the spacer/washer. Please see if yours is in place on the copper screw, maybe I skipped one? Please be careful with the copper screw though, don't over tighten it, it being hollow they can snap off.





Silver said:


> Nice paracoils @Gambit
> 
> I too am a big fan of paracoils in my RM2
> Have used 30g for some time, but single of course, not dual like the Odin
> I agree, great flavour and fast ramp up - also virtually no ramp down or afterburner
> 
> Only recently tried the same with 28g and also good



I need to get some 29g wire, to test out this afterburn thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Just some pointers that might help.
> 
> - Try getting your coils slightly closer to the air slots.
> 
> - Angle the coils in such a way that the front part of it faces the air slot.
> 
> - Use the far negative post. This allows for more room for your wick and better control to move the coil into a good position.
> 
> - In terms of coil height, I find that when looking at the side profile of the Odin, half of the coil is visible, and the other half is hidden ( I hope that makes sense? Lol it makes sense in my head right now but not sure what it will sleep like tomorrow when I read this again)
> 
> - Can't tell because of the picture but it seems as though you might have too much wick. Also the one side of the wick seems to be "squashed" and the wick is unevenly distributed along the length of the coil.
> 
> Granted this was all a bit rushed for you I would say that your setup looks great to get a decent result.
> 
> Once you have some more time and get another setup going, let us know about your findings with the Odin.



Thanks @Yiannaki I knew some veteran will be around to help me improve 
First thing I did this morning was close the airflow from both full open to both half open ... BOOM, much better flavour.
Couple of comments on your comments 
Coil height is currently half-half over the "rim". Learnt this from @Silver with the RM2 build.

I wanted to get the coils closer to the edge, but the wiggle centre pin messed me around, so I just left it as is .. hehehe. Told you I am impatient 
When you say the "front" part of the coil should face the air slot, what do you see as the front part?
Far negative post? I am using both posts for the dual coils.

Regarding the wicking: Yeah, I also thought I might have a bit too much in there, so when I disassemble to check for the spacer, I will rewick, and potentially rebuild/re-position the coils.

On my way to the office I was thinking: Not really fair to compare flavour to the RM2, as the RM2 is on 1Ohm, and the Odin on 0.6Ohm ... so when I rebuild I will go for 1Ohm to compare properly.

Initial findings: Stop doing everything in a rush to play with the new toys ... with the airflow adjusted I am very happy with the Odin. And with some playing I am sure I can get it even better.


----------



## WHITELABEL

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki I knew some veteran will be around to help me improve
> First thing I did this morning was close the airflow from both full open to both half open ... BOOM, much better flavour.
> Couple of comments on your comments
> Coil height is currently half-half over the "rim". Learnt this from @Silver with the RM2 build.
> 
> I wanted to get the coils closer to the edge, but the wiggle centre pin messed me around, so I just left it as is .. hehehe. Told you I am impatient
> When you say the "front" part of the coil should face the air slot, what do you see as the front part?
> Far negative post? I am using both posts for the dual coils.
> 
> Regarding the wicking: Yeah, I also thought I might have a bit too much in there, so when I disassemble to check for the spacer, I will rewick, and potentially rebuild/re-position the coils.
> 
> On my way to the office I was thinking: Not really fair to compare flavour to the RM2, as the RM2 is on 1Ohm, and the Odin on 0.6Ohm ... so when I rebuild I will go for 1Ohm to compare properly.
> 
> Initial findings: Stop doing everything in a rush to play with the new toys ... with the airflow adjusted I am very happy with the Odin. And with some playing I am sure I can get it even better.


@LandyMan you should be able to get plenty flavour with the airflow wide open. Check out @Yiannaki 's builds, he has a really cool way of attaching the coils to the far post instead of the close one, I'm pretty sure this gives the coil better airflow/ surface area and will help a ton with the flavour production. I think I get better flavour on my odin with the air holes wide open than I do on my RM2 at any resistance.


----------



## Alex

8 Wraps, 26g, 1.8mm mandrel, 0.55ohms


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Gambit said:


> @LandyMan you should be able to get plenty flavour with the airflow wide open. Check out @Yiannaki 's builds, he has a really cool way of attaching the coils to the far post instead of the close one, I'm pretty sure this gives the coil better airflow/ surface area and will help a ton with the flavour production. I think I get better flavour on my odin with the air holes wide open than I do on my RM2 at any resistance.


Thanks @Gambit will have a look through the thread and play around a bit over the weekend. I am sure by just reducing the Rayon it will also make quite a difference


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Gambit will have a look through the thread and play around a bit over the weekend. I am sure by just reducing the Rayon it will also make quite a difference


I prefer vertical coils on the Odin, and quite near the posts to prevent juice bridging to the air slits.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki I knew some veteran will be around to help me improve
> First thing I did this morning was close the airflow from both full open to both half open ... BOOM, much better flavour.
> Couple of comments on your comments
> Coil height is currently half-half over the "rim". Learnt this from @Silver with the RM2 build.
> 
> I wanted to get the coils closer to the edge, but the wiggle centre pin messed me around, so I just left it as is .. hehehe. Told you I am impatient
> When you say the "front" part of the coil should face the air slot, what do you see as the front part?
> Far negative post? I am using both posts for the dual coils.
> 
> Regarding the wicking: Yeah, I also thought I might have a bit too much in there, so when I disassemble to check for the spacer, I will rewick, and potentially rebuild/re-position the coils.
> 
> On my way to the office I was thinking: Not really fair to compare flavour to the RM2, as the RM2 is on 1Ohm, and the Odin on 0.6Ohm ... so when I rebuild I will go for 1Ohm to compare properly.
> 
> Initial findings: Stop doing everything in a rush to play with the new toys ... with the airflow adjusted I am very happy with the Odin. And with some playing I am sure I can get it even better.



By the way, a dual coil at 0.6 ohms implies two 1.2 ohm coils - not as much power going to each of them as you may think.

Lets assume a 4,2V fresh battery

On the 1 ohm single coil in the RM2 - that's about 17 Watts.

On the 0.6 ohm dual setup in the Odin - that's a total of 29.4 Watts. But that is shared between the two coils - so about 14.7 Watts each. So although the total resistance is much lower, the final power delivered to each coil is a bit less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> By the way, a dual coil at 0.6 ohms implies two 1.2 ohm coils - not as much power going to each of them as you may think.
> 
> Lets assume a 4,2V fresh battery
> 
> On the 1 ohm single coil in the RM2 - that's about 17 Watts.
> 
> On the 0.6 ohm dual setup in the Odin - that's a total of 29.4 Watts. But that is shared between the two coils - so about 14.7 Watts each. So although the total resistance is much lower, the final power delivered to each coil is a bit less.


Jip, that's why I want to adjust the resistance to be more in line with the RM2 for a proper comparison.


----------



## jtgrey

7 wraps 28g at .7ohm 

Monster flavour and huge cloud .

Thanks @Andre seems vertical is the way to go with the Odin .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> 7 wraps 28g at .7ohm
> 
> Monster flavour and huge cloud .
> 
> Thanks @Andre seems vertical is the way to go with the Odin .
> View attachment 19348
> View attachment 19349
> View attachment 19350


Very neat. And that is all the wicking you need for bf imo. What ID? Is that rayon?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Very neat. And that is all the wicking you need for bf imo. What ID? Is that rayon?


I see some twisting, turning and rayon splicing in my very near future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Very neat. And that is all the wicking you need for bf imo. What ID? Is that rayon?


I see some twisting, turning and rayon splicing in my very near future


----------



## jtgrey

@Andre yes its rayon and 1.6 ID .

The flavour is just amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

The only problem with having so little wick, long lung hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Alex yes very true my lungs nearly packed their bags and left this morning after a long lung hit 

Rayon =1
Jacques =0

Lessons learned


----------



## Alex

jtgrey said:


> @Alex yes very true my lungs nearly packed their bags and left this morning after a long lung hit
> 
> Rayon =1
> Jacques =0
> 
> Lessons learned

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> The only problem with having so little wick, long lung hits.


Yeah, good point. I am used to ceramic, which takes a lot of juice and mostly do mouth to lung.


----------



## jtgrey

The black looking so damm sexy ! Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> The black looking so damm sexy ! Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
> View attachment 19446


Yes, but not as sexy as the black Cyclops.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

JakesSA said:


> I am quite surprised by this, the supplier sent me additional copper screws with this batch which have a few mm of additional thread so they were all fitted with the spacer/washer. Please see if yours is in place on the copper screw, maybe I skipped one? Please be careful with the copper screw though, don't over tighten it, it being hollow they can snap off.


@JakesSA, here it is disassembled. I am guessing you are referring to the white spacer around the copper screw?


----------



## JakesSA

Yes that takes the total length of the 510 to around 4.8 mm which should be long enough for a Reo even when fully tightened .. or so I thought ..


----------



## LandyMan

So rebuilt the coils for the Odin this morning.
2mm ID
Kanthal A1 28 AWG
6 turns for a total of 0.5 ohm

I also decided to go straight into verticals 


















Flavour is very good, but the lung hit on the Odin is too strong for me ... burns my throat too much. So I have the airflow closed almost all the way, for nice mouth to lung similar to the RM2.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan I had the same problem so I went to a .8ohm build and the lung hit is much softer now . Also I am using micro coil . And ID is 1.6


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan I had the same problem so I went to a .8ohm build and the lung hit is much softer now . Also I am using micro coil . And ID is 1.6


I said I wanted to go for around 1ohm, but again I was getting impatient with the wrapping. I am such a douche 
After a couple of toots, opened the airflow up to about 75%, and much better now. I also think it might be my 6mg juice. Mixed myself the wrong nic content this last time. I normally do 3mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> So rebuilt the coils for the Odin this morning.
> 2mm ID
> Kanthal A1 28 AWG
> 6 turns for a total of 0.5 ohm
> 
> I also decided to go straight into verticals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavour is very good, but the lung hit on the Odin is too strong for me ... burns my throat too much. So I have the airflow closed almost all the way, for nice mouth to lung similar to the RM2.


That, for me, is the perfect coil positioning for the Odin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> That, for me, is the perfect coil positioning for the Odin.


Your picture did inspire it ... thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great setup @LandyMan !


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Great setup @LandyMan !


Thanks @Silver


----------



## Alex

Thanks @LandyMan and @Andre for that vertical coil idea, I've just replicated the one above exactly with koh-gen-do wick from @Yiannaki. And I have to say it. 

This build rocks, big time.

Vertical coils ftw in the Odin, so thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Alex said:


> Thanks @LandyMan and @Andre for that vertical coil idea, I've just replicated the one above exactly with koh-gen-do wick from @Yiannaki. And I have to say it.
> 
> This build rocks, big time.
> 
> Vertical coils ftw in the Odin, so thanks guys


?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

jtgrey said:


> ?



And you too bro, didn't mean to exclude you on purpose

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Thanks @LandyMan and @Andre for that vertical coil idea, I've just replicated the one above exactly with koh-gen-do wick from @Yiannaki. And I have to say it.
> 
> This build rocks, big time.
> 
> Vertical coils ftw in the Odin, so thanks guys


Glad you like it, Alex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

@Alex sorry bro that was a typo on my part but thanks anyway . It is actually all @Andre idee . Big thanks to him . I coiled my onslaught the same way and it is awesome as well . Just need to make it bottom feed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Was exactly going to ask if any off you use the onslaught on a Reo .


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Was exactly going to ask if any off you use the onslaught on a Reo .


Not that I know of, do not remember it being mentioned here at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Thanks @LandyMan and @Andre for that vertical coil idea, I've just replicated the one above exactly with koh-gen-do wick from @Yiannaki. And I have to say it.
> 
> This build rocks, big time.
> 
> Vertical coils ftw in the Odin, so thanks guys



@Alex, are your vertical coils spaced or compressed?
Wonder if it makes a difference
I see @LandyMan has spaced coils?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, are your vertical coils spaced or compressed?
> Wonder if it makes a difference
> I see @LandyMan has spaced coils?



Mine are spaced. But I am about to compress them now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Thanks @LandyMan and @Andre for that vertical coil idea, I've just replicated the one above exactly with koh-gen-do wick from @Yiannaki. And I have to say it.
> 
> This build rocks, big time.
> 
> Vertical coils ftw in the Odin, so thanks guys


Pics or it didn't happen 

PS hope you're enjoying the koh gen do. Will drop off more when I'm in your hood again!


----------



## LandyMan

JakesSA said:


> Yes that takes the total length of the 510 to around 4.8 mm which should be long enough for a Reo even when fully tightened .. or so I thought ..


Where can I get these spacers. Local hardware store doesn't have


----------



## JakesSA

LandyMan said:


> Where can I get these spacers. Local hardware store doesn't have



I make these myself from Acetal (aka Delrin).. just shout if you want one.


----------



## LandyMan

JakesSA said:


> I make these myself from Acetal (aka Delrin).. just shout if you want one.


Thanks @JakesSA yeah I am going to need one. The wiggle centre post is messing with my OCD. Will be stupid to get that shipped, so I guess I'll have to order something else from you and get it added to the package


----------



## LandyMan

Something I've noticed with the Odin is that it uses way less juice than my Stillare. Same dual coils at 0.5ohm my juice seems to last almost 3 times more. Is this possible, and how?


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @JakesSA. I got the spacers and added one on the Odin. Perfect now. So here's my question to all you Odin users: Same parallel coils as previously, wicked the same with Rayon. The flavour is WWAAAYYY better than before. Is it possible that the wiggle centre post could have had an effect on the flavour, from a short or intermittent power to the coils due to the wigglyness?
Doesn't really make sense to me, all I know is that I am now ssooo in love with the Odin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @JakesSA. I got the spacers and added one on the Odin. Perfect now. So here's my question to all you Odin users: Same parallel coils as previously, wicked the same with Rayon. The flavour is WWAAAYYY better than before. Is it possible that the wiggle centre post could have had an effect on the flavour, from a short or intermittent power to the coils due to the wigglyness?
> Doesn't really make sense to me, all I know is that I am now ssooo in love with the Odin.


Quite possible. I have experienced what just a somewhat loose coil tail can do to your vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Quite possible. I have experienced what just a somewhat loose coil tail can do to your vape.



So true @Andre

I have on a few occasions noticed that something is wrong with the vape. Not as intense and just a bit "off". After checking the wick and even rewicking it has caught me out a few times that one of the post screws is a bit loose. Now on each rewick. Make a point just to check that the screws are snug.

Those pesky screws do sometimes have a way of wiggling themselves a bit looser over time. And i suppose its partially from being scared to overtighten the screw in the first place.

Edit - im referring to the RM2 here, not specifically the Odin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> So true @Andre
> 
> I have on a few occasions noticed that something is wrong with the vape. Not as intense and just a bit "off". After checking the wick and even rewicking it has caught me out a few times that one of the post screws is a bit loose. Now on each rewick. Make a point just to check that the screws are snug.
> 
> Those pesky screws do sometimes have a way of wiggling themselves a bit looser over time. And i suppose its partially from being scared to overtighten the screw in the first place.
> 
> Edit - im referring to the RM2 here, not specifically the Odin


Thanks @Andre and @Silver. I am sure this will be the case with all atties then if something is loose. So glad my Odin is firing nicely now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Yiannaki said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I see vapeclub have the gold up for pre-order. I assume thats the one you refer to?
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/sigelei-100w-plus





Silver said:


> So true @Andre
> 
> I have on a few occasions noticed that something is wrong with the vape. Not as intense and just a bit "off". After checking the wick and even rewicking it has caught me out a few times that one of the post screws is a bit loose. Now on each rewick. Make a point just to check that the screws are snug.
> 
> Those pesky screws do sometimes have a way of wiggling themselves a bit looser over time. And i suppose its partially from being scared to overtighten the screw in the first place.
> 
> Edit - im referring to the RM2 here, not specifically the Odin



Socket creep they call this phenomenon in some industries. Heat causes expansion/contraction of the material and this rate of expansion and contraction differs amongst different metals and volumes of weight (larger volumes heat slower and retain heat longer). The net effect is that the screw may loosen over time. 

This shall be my "perhaps nice to know but not exactly useful" contribution for today. 

In my opinion though its better to tighten a bit more often than to over tighten. Over tightening will wear the threads and make this effect even more noticeable.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Very useful @JakesSA , thanks!


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> Socket creep they call this phenomenon in some industries. Heat causes expansion/contraction of the material and this rate of expansion and contraction differs amongst different metals and volumes of weight (larger volumes heat slower and retain heat longer). The net effect is that the screw may loosen over time.
> 
> This shall be my "perhaps nice to know but not exactly useful" contribution for today.
> 
> In my opinion though its better to tighten a bit more often than to over tighten. Over tightening will wear the threads and make this effect even more noticeable.


And over tightening can cause the posts to snap the leads of the coil which sucks!

PS thanks for the scientific explanation @JakesSA


----------



## rogue zombie

I had a good couple of toots on @WhatSmoke's ODIN. It Vapes as good as it looks.

Around 0.5 ohm dual at 20 something watts - stunning.

Did I read here somewhere that it's not ideal for single coils?

I still prefer a micro single.


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I had a good couple of toots on @WhatSmoke's ODIN. It Vapes as good as it looks.
> 
> Around 0.5 ohm dual at 20 something watts - stunning.
> 
> Did I read here somewhere that it's not ideal for single coils?
> 
> I still prefer a micro single.



I wouldn't say not ideal. It still does a great job with a single coil. But it excels with dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> I wouldn't say not ideal. It still does a great job with a single coil. But it excels with dual coils.



Ah good. 
Although I'm waiting to see what everyone thinks about the Marquis, before I decide on one.

But man, the Odin is nice!


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah good.
> Although I'm waiting to see what everyone thinks about the Marquis, before I decide on one.
> 
> But man, the Odin is nice!


The marquis will be with me tomorrow  having extensively used the Odin for a good few months, I shall report back with my findings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

As fate has it, I ended up with an Odin 

I'm giving a 28g .8ohm single micro coil a go, and well, it's better than any atty I've used.

I know dual is "more", but I'm more than happy with the single. Great flavour and enough cloud.

I don't like the ramp up time with duals. Unless I haven't got them right. But on the Trident, 28g dual was slow!

Sexy too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> As fate has it, I ended up with an Odin
> 
> I'm giving a 28g .8ohm single micro coil a go, and well, it's better than any atty I've used.
> 
> I know dual is "more", but I'm more than happy with the single. Great flavour and enough cloud.
> 
> I don't like the ramp up time with duals. Unless I haven't got them right. But on the Trident, 28g dual was slow!
> 
> Sexy too
> View attachment 20381


That fate can deal you such a hand. Great looking combo that. I love the Odin. Try a vertical coil(s) when you feel like tinkering. And show us your coil and wick in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I will do


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> As fate has it, I ended up with an Odin
> 
> I'm giving a 28g .8ohm single micro coil a go, and well, it's better than any atty I've used.
> 
> I know dual is "more", but I'm more than happy with the single. Great flavour and enough cloud.
> 
> I don't like the ramp up time with duals. Unless I haven't got them right. But on the Trident, 28g dual was slow!
> 
> Sexy too
> View attachment 20381


Congrats  Glad to hear you're enjoying it bud! 

When you feel adventurous, try a 2.5mm mm ID dual coil  you won't be disappointed  

Looking forward to seeing your builds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats  Glad to hear you're enjoying it bud!
> 
> When you feel adventurous, try a 2.5mm mm ID dual coil  you won't be disappointed
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your builds!



What does a bigger ID actually or specifically do?


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What does a bigger ID actually or specifically do?


I find that the bigger ID gives off slightly better flavour. It's more pronounced. 

You will also have a slightly thicker wick to hold more juice

My guess is that a 2.5mm ID dual 28g setup with 7 wraps should bring you around 0.6 or close to that.

I'm not sure how many dual coils you've built before, but you will find the Odin a pleasure to build dual for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> I find that the bigger ID gives off slightly better flavour. It's more pronounced.
> 
> You will also have a slightly thicker wick to hold more juice
> 
> My guess is that a 2.5mm ID dual 28g setup with 7 wraps should bring you around 0.6 or close to that.
> 
> I'm not sure how many dual coils you've built before, but you will find the Odin a pleasure to build dual for.



Cool, thank you.

Ya putting on a quick "kid at Christmas" single coil on was a breeze. I will definitely give the dual a go.


----------



## rogue zombie

Succumbed (succame?) to peer pressure...

Rocking a dual 


28g
7/8 wraps 
0.56 ohm 
Japanese cotton

Sucks juice like a classic American pick-up truck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Succumbed (succame?) to peer pressure...
> 
> Rocking a dual
> View attachment 20412
> 
> 28g
> 7/8 wraps
> 0.56 ohm
> Japanese cotton
> 
> Sucks juice like a classic American pick-up truck


Like your coiling - legs just as @Yiannaki would have advised and positioning perfect as I would have advised. How is the vape compared to the single coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Like your coiling - legs just as @Yiannaki would have advised and positioning perfect as I would have advised. How is the vape compared to the single coil?



There's definitely more flavour, the Snake Oil is just popping. And more vapour.

But I like that I can take longer draws with the single coil, without an intense throat hit.

Maybe it just takes some getting used

Edit: Funny how when I started vaping, I needed and wanted a serious throat hit. Now the opposite is true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There's definitely more flavour, the Snake Oil is just popping. And more vapour.
> 
> But I like that I can take longer draws with the single coil, without an intense throat hit.
> 
> Maybe it just takes some getting used
> 
> Edit: Funny how when I started vaping, I needed and wanted a serious throat hit. Now the opposite is true.


Snake Oil is strangely enough one of the juices I enjoy more at higher ohms. Currently vaping it in the eGrip with RBA base at 1.2 ohm and around 12.5W. I found that below 0.7 ohms it is as if the first few toots are perfect and then the taste becomes muted. But that is just my experience.


----------



## Alex

Thanks to @Andre for suggesting the vertical coils, I've been running them nicely for about a week. Just recoiled now, duals; with a 2.5ml Id, 7 wraps, KGD wick @ .59ohms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Thanks to @Andre for suggesting the vertical coils, I've been running them nicely for about a week. Just recoiled now, duals; with a 2.5ml Id, 7 wraps, KGD wick @ .59ohms.


Glad they are working for you @Alex. Think I am going to try verticals in the Nuppin next, but might only be a month or three from now as the ceramic wick just does not give out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Snake Oil is strangely enough one of the juices I enjoy more at higher ohms. Currently vaping it in the eGrip with RBA base at 1.2 ohm and around 12.5W. I found that below 0.7 ohms it is as if the first few toots are perfect and then the taste becomes muted. But that is just my experience.



I do get draws here and there with less flavour. But when I get it all, it's beautiful!

It also seems fresher, which I love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Succumbed (succame?) to peer pressure...
> 
> Rocking a dual
> View attachment 20412
> 
> 28g
> 7/8 wraps
> 0.56 ohm
> Japanese cotton
> 
> Sucks juice like a classic American pick-up truck


Nice coiling, and perfect placement 

Now do you see what all the fuss is about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Nice coiling, and perfect placement
> 
> Now do you see what all the fuss is about?



Lol, i really do!

And I found that the too harsh throat-hit was because I was using too much cotton.

I swear I have found this before, if I use too much, the throat hit is too much. So I trimmed it up, and now I can take deeper hits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Wire: 28g
Wraps: 8
ID: 1.4mm
Wick: Japanese Cotton
Resistance: 0.51Ohms

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Jees I need to learn to take better pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Wire: 28g
> Wraps: 8
> ID: 1.4mm
> Wick: Japanese Cotton
> Resistance: 0.51Ohms


Superb coiling @Alex and those are brilliant pics  nice one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

got my Odin today- yeah baby

watch this space

its unfortunately not BF, so cant be used on the reo 

need to get this thing BF'd soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

So I started with the vertical coils
2mm id
28g
6 wrap

Not all that great, going to redo with normal coils now 

Here are some pics 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Next up we have:

28g
1.5mm bit through 2mm ekowool
8wraps
0.78 ohms




Not a bad vape at all




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Thanks to our resident mod artist, my Odin is officially bf 

Did a build :
26g
2mm id
7 wraps
0.34 ohms








Wow the flavor from this atty is unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Need to add, the only gripe with the Odin on the reo- you can't swipe the door upward

Need to get used to that




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Riaz said:


> Thanks to our resident mod artist, my Odin is officially bf
> 
> Did a build :
> 26g
> 2mm id
> 7 wraps
> 0.34 ohms
> 
> View attachment 21816
> 
> View attachment 21817
> 
> View attachment 21818
> 
> 
> Wow the flavor from this atty is unbelievable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great coiling @Riaz  that is a perfect build.

The Odin is a perfect match for the reo and still one of the best RDAs around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Yiannaki said:


> Great coiling @Riaz  that is a perfect build.
> 
> The Odin is a perfect match for the reo and still one of the best RDAs around.


Thanks bro

The more I'm using it the more I'm liking it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Riaz said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> The more I'm using it the more I'm liking it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On your next build, try the same wraps but on a 2.5mm ID. I found the flavour slightly more rounded on the bigger ID in the Odin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Thanks to our resident mod artist, my Odin is officially bf
> 
> Did a build :
> 26g
> 2mm id
> 7 wraps
> 0.34 ohms
> 
> View attachment 21816
> 
> View attachment 21817
> 
> View attachment 21818
> 
> 
> Wow the flavor from this atty is unbelievable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super build there, but that drip tip combination with the Reo is even more awesome!


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Super build there, but that drip tip combination with the Reo is even more awesome!


Thanks Andre

Funny story, last night I was putting my eldest to sleep and had the reo on the pedestal next to the bed, it was standing up. 

I turned and accidentally knocked it off and the reo fell on the ground, drip tip first 

So that drip is no more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> Funny story, last night I was putting my eldest to sleep and had the reo on the pedestal next to the bed, it was standing up.
> 
> I turned and accidentally knocked it off and the reo fell on the ground, drip tip first
> 
> So that drip is no more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no! That is a loss. At least you have a picture for posterity.


----------



## abdul

Please help fellow Reonauts 

I have an Odin and on Day 1 the center post broke off, can it be fixed and how


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi @abdul where did you get it from?


----------



## Andre

abdul said:


> Please help fellow Reonauts
> 
> I have an Odin and on Day 1 the center post broke off, can it be fixed and how


Oh no, that is a calamity. Same thing happened to @jtgrey - he had a center post from another atty that fitted. Cannot remember which atty though. Hopefully he comes along and can give you more actionable advice. Maybe @JakesSA has some spares?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Andre said:


> Oh no, that is a calamity. Same thing happened to @jtgrey - he had a center post from another atty that fitted. Cannot remember which atty though. Hopefully he comes along and can give you more actionable advice. Maybe @JakesSA has some spares?



Pm'd @JakesSA earlier, awaiting response. Hope he does


----------



## jtgrey

abdul said:


> Pm'd @JakesSA earlier, awaiting response. Hope he does


The thoby atty one fits but vapeclub will have exstras

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## abdul

jtgrey said:


> The thoby atty one fits but vapeclub will have exstras



Thanks!!!! will wait for them to reply. and post on here.

Appreciate the response


----------



## JakesSA

I am going to guess the copper screw snapped of @abdul ?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@JakesSA same as I mine I bet.


----------



## abdul

Yep. Pm me cell number and il send the pic on whatsapp?

The post literally falls off and the screw drops out


----------



## JakesSA

All good, what do you say we replace it with a stainless steel screw? I can drill out the 'left overs' from the copper one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## abdul

JakesSA said:


> All good, what do you say we replace it with a stainless steel screw? I can drill out the 'left overs' from the copper one.


Cool. Suits me. Just so long as it works good without anymore hassle. 

Pm me cost etc and I can get it to U as well as the $$$

Sent U a pm also regarding it. Have a look


----------



## LandyMan

Did a new set of coils for the Odin this morning
28AWG
3mm ID
4 wraps
0.39ohm

Tried the slanted coil method as for the RM2, with loads of Rayon.
Flavour is amazing and clouds in abundance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Hi guys

Anyone got an extra Odin drip tip to sell please?

@Yusuf Cape Vaper is looking for one

If there is another one to sell, please let me know as im also looking for one


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone got an extra Odin drip tip to sell please?
> 
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper is looking for one
> 
> If there is another one to sell, please let me know as im also looking for one


Very scarce those router bit drip tips, works so well on the Nuppin and other atomizers that come without drip tips.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I am also looking for one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Really enjoying my Odin now 
Single coil, 8 wraps, 3mm ID.
I think it's @KieranD juice, lol 
Awesome clouds and awesome flavor!

@JakesSA, when are you getting more Odins in stock? Would love a black one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @JakesSA, when are you getting more Odins in stock? Would love a black one.



The black Odin is hot!
With the silver drip tip, very nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I would also love to get a black one

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA

The Odins I had seem to be in short supply right now, the clones I can get are of dubious quality so I am still looking.

Insofar drip tips are concerned I do have these acetal/delrin equivalents in stock, produced right here in SA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@JakesSA, where are these located on your website?
I cannot find them


----------



## Riaz

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @JakesSA, where are these located on your website?
> I cannot find them


here you go http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/odin


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> here you go http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/odin


Think he is referring to the delrin router bit drip tips.


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Think he is referring to the delrin router bit drip tips.


oops, silly me

Apologies @Imthiaz Khan


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Riaz! 
I was looking for the acetal/delrin drip tips that @JakesSA mentioned.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol, no worries @Riaz 
Thanks anyways!

Going to try out dual coils in my Odin tonight. Just worried a bit, I'm enjoying the single coil so much that I'm hoping the duals don't spoil things for me 
Hoping the duals will be better.


----------



## Riaz

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, no worries @Riaz
> Thanks anyways!
> 
> Going to try out dual coils in my Odin tonight. Just worried a bit, I'm enjoying the single coil so much that I'm hoping the duals don't spoil things for me
> Hoping the duals will be better.


After i went dual coils, i cant vape single any longer


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I have tried it before @Riaz, but I didn't enjoy it. Now that I have lower nic juice, I want to try again and see if it makes a diff.


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I have tried it before @Riaz, but I didn't enjoy it. Now that I have lower nic juice, I want to try again and see if it makes a diff.



Interesting - single vs dual
For me the duals are great for lung hits but the singles are more than fine for mouth to lung
What resistance single do you like @Imthiaz Khan ?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Silver, resistance on my single coils are usually between 0.9ohm and 1.1ohm.
I have been lung hitting for the last week now on the Odin and I'm really enjoying it 
Wouldn't mind getting more Odins for the rest of my Reos.
I also ordered a Derringer from Vape Club so I'm currently waiting for that to be delivered and will see how the Derringer performs.


----------



## Riaz

Recoil and rewick of the Odin. 

Kept to the same build as the previous one, just brought the coils closer to the airholes and slanted them a bit more:






View through the airhole:





The flavor is definitely better with the coils closer to the airholes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Riaz!
Looking super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Riaz said:


> Recoil and rewick of the Odin.
> 
> Kept to the same build as the previous one, just brought the coils closer to the airholes and slanted them a bit more:
> 
> View attachment 24473
> 
> View attachment 24474
> 
> 
> View through the airhole:
> View attachment 24475
> 
> View attachment 24476
> 
> 
> The flavor is definitely better with the coils closer to the airholes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Riaz how many hits can you take with a built like that in the Odin before you to wet again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

VapeSnow said:


> @Riaz how many hits can you take with a built like that in the Odin before you to wet again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 5 long lung hits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Riaz said:


> About 5 long lung hits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats good news. I have a Bf Odin on its way. Are you enjoying the Reo mini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

VapeSnow said:


> Thats good news. I have a Bf Odin on its way. Are you enjoying the Reo mini?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip I'm loving it, thanks. 

I fixed up the magnets this afternoon, had the mini with me since this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Riaz said:


> Yip I'm loving it, thanks.
> 
> I fixed up the magnets this afternoon, had the mini with me since this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im glad you loving it. After seeing your Orange Reo Grand i had to get me one. Thx again for the sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just did this build on my "new" 2nd hand Odin. 26G duals at around 7 wraps each. Came out around 0.3 ohm on the iStick, for some reason the ohm reader didn't pick it up. Running it off my "new" Vanilla mod and it kicks like a mule! lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Viper_SA said:


> Just did this build on my "new" 2nd hand Odin. 26G duals at around 7 wraps each. Came out around 0.3 ohm on the iStick, for some reason the ohm reader didn't pick it up. Running it off my "new" Vanilla mod and it kicks like a mule! lol
> View attachment 24943


Perfect coil for the Odin in my opinion 

Yours looks perfect bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Really good looking coil @Viper_SA - and lovely photo
Im sure @Yiannaki can give you a critique on it 
But if its a mule, then it sounds perfect - lol
I like mules

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok @Riaz has given it his stamp of approval
Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Riaz said:


> Perfect coil for the Odin in my opinion
> 
> Yours looks perfect bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now if only I could wick the subtank as well as I coil.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Ok @Riaz has given it his stamp of approval
> Vape on


Lol

I've tried many coils on the Odin and the atomic but I always revert to the ones I have now. They are the best for my vaping needs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Ok @Riaz has given it his stamp of approval
> Vape on


Why does tapatalk not have the freakin other icons like funny, agree etc




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Viper_SA said:


> Just did this build on my "new" 2nd hand Odin. 26G duals at around 7 wraps each. Came out around 0.3 ohm on the iStick, for some reason the ohm reader didn't pick it up. Running it off my "new" Vanilla mod and it kicks like a mule! lol
> View attachment 24943



Excellent coiling there bud. 

A perfect Odin build on my opinion. Slanted coils, aligned with the airflow but not too close to the edge to reduce chances of leaking. Textbook! 

The Odin is a very special atty. Amazing flavour and certainly not a slouch with the clouds. Plus its a hard hitting Atty. I find it more intense than my other bottom fed atties.

Happy vaping  please share your wicking picture as well for us to see!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Yiannaki said:


> Excellent coiling there bud.
> 
> A perfect Odin build on my opinion. Slanted coils, aligned with the airflow but not too close to the edge to reduce chances of leaking. Textbook!
> 
> The Odin is a very special atty. Amazing flavour and certainly not a slouch with the clouds. Plus its a hard hitting Atty. I find it more intense than my other bottom fed atties.
> 
> Happy vaping  please share your wicking picture as well for us to see!



Some Dischem cotton and my trusty "paperclip tool" I designed when building the Marquis or the first time. Really easy to fisg the point of the wick out of small places the tweezers won't fit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Just did this build on my "new" 2nd hand Odin. 26G duals at around 7 wraps each. Came out around 0.3 ohm on the iStick, for some reason the ohm reader didn't pick it up. Running it off my "new" Vanilla mod and it kicks like a mule! lol
> View attachment 24943


I can only echo what the others have already said. Great coiling as such and perfect coiling for the Odin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, really appreciate it


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Agree with the rest of the guys, great coiling @Viper_SA 
Glad you enjoying this awesome atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Recently i started liking the look of the Odin on the mini.

Only crap now is, the button needs to be taken off or the Odin wont fit.

Any one have a suggestion to solve this issue?


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> Recently i started liking the look of the Odin on the mini.
> 
> Only crap now is, the button needs to be taken off or the Odin wont fit.
> 
> Any one have a suggestion to solve this issue?


Buy a reo grand?


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Buy a reo grand?


i already have a grand


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> i already have a grand


sounds like you need 2 grands in your life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Put the button on a lathe and trim it down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Recently i started liking the look of the Odin on the mini.
> 
> Only crap now is, the button needs to be taken off or the Odin wont fit.
> 
> Any one have a suggestion to solve this issue?



Hi @Riaz 

@Alex has done just what Zeki suggested. He made his button cover smaller. (Even though I think he doesnt have a mini anymore)
I am sure he can show you a photo. 
But it looks cool and works great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Ok who has a lathe in Cape Town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Marzuq I think has one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Riaz said:


> Ok who has a lathe in Cape Town
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't come right in CT send it to me and I'll do it FOC,you just pay the postage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Genosmate said:


> If you don't come right in CT send it to me and I'll do it FOC,you just pay the postage.


Thanks @Genosmate I'll keep you posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Odin V2 by Super X!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher 
But unfortunately, my internet is on the blink and my speed is too slow to watch the Odin2 video
Have escalated the problem and hopefully telkom will resolve soon

But what does Super X say? Better than V1? Does he make any comparison to the Nuppin?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting @Rob Fisher
> But unfortunately, my internet is on the blink and my speed is too slow to watch the Odin2 video
> Have escalated the problem and hopefully telkom will resolve soon
> 
> But what does Super X say? Better than V1? Does he make any comparison to the Nuppin?



In a nutshell there is more space and more air... not a big change at all... no comparison to the Nuppin from him... just waxes lyrical about the Odin for 20 minutes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks a lot Rob
Thats helpful


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh yeah, V2 will be day 1 purchase for me!

I don't necessarily need more air, but more space, which hopefully equates to more liquid capacity, would be nice. I still prefer the Odin over the Marquis, but I use the Marquis more because I get 15 drops in as opposed to 10 in the Odin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Rebuilt this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Love the drip tip on the original Odin. Wish my clone had one like that. Anyone thinking of doing a group buy on the authentic V2?


----------



## Viper_SA

@r0gue z0mbie would you mind putting up some pics of your Marquis builds in another thread? For some reason I can't get good flavor from mine, and I can only dream of getting 15 drops in there. It overflows on 8 drops, and runs dry quite quickly. Think my wicking is all wrong maybe.


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> @r0gue z0mbie would you mind putting up some pics of your Marquis builds in another thread? For some reason I can't get good flavor from mine, and I can only dream of getting 15 drops in there. It overflows on 8 drops, and runs dry quite quickly. Think my wicking is all wrong maybe.



Marquis over-flowing? Yoh, thats strange.

I will do, but I have found lately that it is a bastard to build on.


----------



## rogue zombie

@Viper_SA are your coils horizontal or vertical? Because I find horizontal don't work well.

For flavour, push your coils closer to the air-holes.

I will take pics as soon as I'm home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Viper_SA are your coils horizontal or vertical? Because I find horizontal don't work well.
> 
> For flavour, push your coils closer to the air-holes.
> 
> I will take pics as soon as I'm home



Single coil, vertical. For the life of me I can't get the coils to heat up evenly when I do dual coils on the Marquis. Flavor seems a bit muted to me. Tried 1.5, 2 and 2.5mm coils. 3mm was the worst. So far the Odin is my favorite dripper I own.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Single coil, vertical. For the life of me I can't get the coils to heat up evenly when I do dual coils on the Marquis. Flavor seems a bit muted to me. Tried 1.5, 2 and 2.5mm coils. 3mm was the worst. So far the Odin is my favorite dripper I own.


Here is my coiling. Pretty good flavour. 26 g Kanthal, 2.6 mm ID, 6 wraps each, 0.39 ohms and wicked with 3 mm ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Here is my coiling. Pretty good flavour. 26 g Kanthal, 2.6 mm ID, 6 wraps each, 0.39 ohms and wicked with 3 mm ceramic.



Thanks @Andre Do you fold the end of the wicks in the bottom, or just have them touching the deck?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Andre Do you fold the end of the wicks in the bottom, or just have them touching the deck?


Just touching, but mine is bf so could make a difference.
More here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-marquis-thread.t9948/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great news that the Odin V2 will be released soon.
Now you guys can sell me your V1's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Not that there's anything "wrong" with the v1 but is it just me that thinks this v2 is an incredibly lazy upgrade?

More space and bigger airholes? Zero innovation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

So, i'm struggling a bit with Dry hits,

I think my wicking is not up to par. i get 1 to 2 amazing long hits, on a single coil 24g 0.4ohm.

the third hit tastes burnt. Pop the cap off and the wick is still very moist.


----------



## Riaz

phanatik said:


> So, i'm struggling a bit with Dry hits,
> 
> I think my wicking is not up to par. i get 1 to 2 amazing long hits, on a single coil 24g 0.4ohm.
> 
> the third hit tastes burnt. Pop the cap off and the wick is still very moist.


Post a few pics bud 

This is my wicking, and I get 3 - 4 Lekker long lung hits 




What are u using for wick? Rayon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik

Riaz said:


> Post a few pics bud
> 
> This is my wicking, and I get 3 - 4 Lekker long lung hits
> 
> View attachment 28090
> 
> 
> What are u using for wick? Rayon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Riaz yes i'm using Rayon


----------



## Riaz

phanatik said:


> Hi @Riaz yes i'm using Rayon


Maybe that's why 

I found I get less hits off rayon 

I'm using jap cotton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik

Riaz said:


> Maybe that's why
> 
> I found I get less hits off rayon
> 
> I'm using jap cotton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guess i'll have to join the squonk club then... the flavour and clouds are just too damn good on the ODIN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

phanatik said:


> Guess i'll have to join the squonk club then... the flavour and clouds are just too damn good on the ODIN


What mod are you using the Odin on?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik

Hi Riaz,

I have alternated it between my Panzer and my Paragon Copper mod


----------



## phanatik

Hi Riaz,

I have alternated it between my Panzer and my Paragon Copper mod


----------



## phanatik

Riaz said:


> What mod are you using the Odin on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm using a Panzer mod and a Paragon copper mod.


----------



## Riaz

phanatik said:


> I'm using a Panzer mod and a Paragon copper mod.


Ok cool

Have you managed to try any other wicking material, besides rayon?


----------



## phanatik

Riaz said:


> Ok cool
> 
> Have you managed to try any other wicking material, besides rayon?


No i haven't but i think i found the problem.

It's the juice i'm vaping. It really gunks up the coil, and when i checked after another few clouds, the coil looked like it was covered in ash on top. I removed the wick, scraped as much as possible of the gunk off the coil, then dry burnt it.

Unfortunately one of the coil legs broke during the dry burn 

Never happened to me EVER!


----------



## LandyMan

phanatik said:


> No i haven't but i think i found the problem.
> 
> It's the juice i'm vaping. It really gunks up the coil, and when i checked after another few clouds, the coil looked like it was covered in ash on top. I removed the wick, scraped as much as possible of the gunk off the coil, then dry burnt it.
> 
> Unfortunately one of the coil legs broke during the dry burn
> 
> Never happened to me EVER!


My max VG juices also gunk up quite a bit. What I do is remove the wick, then fire it on the mod to burn all the gunk off. Let it cool down, brush with an old toothbrush and repeat 2 more times. Good as a new coil


----------



## Riaz

Time to rebuild @phanatik 

What I normally do is, remove old wick, rinse Rda in hot water, dry burn, rinse again then dry burn 

Coil is as good as new again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Since I now have two Odins, I thought I'd change it up a bit from my usual dual coils. Single coil, 3 strands twisted 28G coming to about 0.6 ohm. Awesome flavor, good vapor production. Just a little restrictive on the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

phanatik said:


> No i haven't but i think i found the problem.
> 
> It's the juice i'm vaping. It really gunks up the coil, and when i checked after another few clouds, the coil looked like it was covered in ash on top. I removed the wick, scraped as much as possible of the gunk off the coil, then dry burnt it.
> 
> Unfortunately one of the coil legs broke during the dry burn
> 
> Never happened to me EVER!



Hi @phanatik , i dont use the Odin, but have some comments that may help

With the Rayon, make sure you put in quite a lot. Must be fairly tight before juicing up. Rayon contracts when wet, unlike cotton. Maybe you didnt have enough wick in there

As for dry burning and breaking a leg, that happens to me occasionally when I use thinner wire and my Blackbird juice. Seems like the juice demolishes the coils (and wicks). My 30g para-coils are particularly prone to this. 28g ones not as much. When I dry burn I dont let it glow for long. Just a little bit. That does help a lot. 

Good luck and hope you get it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Does anyone have the original drip tip for the Odin they willing to sell perhaps? Not the ' chess pawn' drip tip... Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Viper_SA

Nooby said:


> Does anyone have the original drip tip for the Odin they willing to sell perhaps? Not the ' chess pawn' drip tip... Please let me know. Thanks.



They sell for $15 on www.lokilabs.com....
Locally, they are unicorn horns  I have tried, but no-one wats to sell. Maybe some handy vendor can make us some Delrin tips on those dimensions? I sure would buy a couple
@JakesSA


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> They sell for $15 on www.lokilabs.com....
> Locally, they are unicorn horns  I have tried, but no-one wats to sell. Maybe some handy vendor can make us some Delrin tips on those dimensions? I sure would buy a couple
> @JakesSA


VapeClub used to stock black and white in Delrin from someone who makes them. Either out of stock or his web site is not up to date. Had one on my black Nuppin with black Reo, which I sold in the mean time. Love those router bit drip tips.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Guys, let me know anyway if you do decide to let go 1 of these drip tips.. Thanks


----------

